# Insult the last person



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 7, 2017)

This thread is just a self-explanatory as the others. You insult the last person to comment on the thread. I assume this will become very brutal very quickly. I can't be the first to go because I'm the first post. Good luck insulting me or someone else in the future!


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 8, 2017)

Last person implies he uses a Rubik's brand in his username henceforth is slow


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 8, 2017)

Last person is too lazy to look at someone's wca profile and just assumes he's slow


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 9, 2017)

The 6th best cuber in the midwest is something you will never be


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 9, 2017)

Last person consistently fails at beating Brody Lassner in 3x3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 9, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Last person consistently fails at beating Brody Lassner in 3x3


ya boi hasn't been checking cubecomps


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 9, 2017)

Last person is always lazy, so lazy he always gets there just in time.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 9, 2017)

Last person's profile pic is a gan 3x3


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 9, 2017)

Last person may be responsible for the cubicles downfall and should pay for their potential loss of stock(not actually)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 9, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Last person may be responsible for the cubicles downfall and should pay for their potential loss of stock(not actually)


Last person thinks the circle constant is tau/2.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 9, 2017)

Last person made an insult that had nothing to do with the person he was insulting.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 10, 2017)

Last person can't tell another cubers they are slow


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 10, 2017)

Last person is not sub-10 on 2x2


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 10, 2017)

Last person lied to me


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 10, 2017)

Last person denies his official results


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

Last person like the Rubiks lawsuit


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 23, 2017)

The last person can't use grammar well.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

Last person is a grammar nazi.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 23, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Last person is a grammar nazi.


The last person failed at an insult.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

Last person likes that bad F2L case.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 23, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Last person likes that bad F2L case.


The last person can't do that F2L case efficiently.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2017)

Last person is slow


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 23, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Last person is slow


The last person can't come up with an original insult.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2017)

Last person can't avoid bad f2l cases?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 23, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Last person can't avoid bad f2l cases?


The last person thinks F2L is hard.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

last person does is very slow at pyra


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 23, 2017)

The last person finally made an insult.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 24, 2017)

Last person fails to think up insults?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Last person fails to think up insults?


The last person fails to see the irony in their post.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 24, 2017)

Last person is over insulting


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 12, 2017)

The last person forgot to put the decimal in Pi.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 13, 2017)

The last person doesn't know how the name system works


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 17, 2017)

The last person has a bible quote in their signature on a cubing forum.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 17, 2017)

The last person is only good at three events.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 17, 2017)

Last person only has 4 3x3s


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 17, 2017)

Last person isn't top 5000 itw at anything.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 17, 2017)

The last person is too lazy to write "in the world".


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 18, 2017)

Wombats aren't even bats.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 18, 2017)

The last person is disappointed to find out that wombats aren't bats.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Last person can't be bothered to put a last layer in his picture so just makes it unspecified


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 26, 2017)

The last person can't punctuate his sentences.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Last person just copied his photo from algdb.net


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 26, 2017)

The last person is wrong and still didn't punctuate his sentence.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

L-"ast |✓p?er'so'n co(pi_ed , th*e i#ma"ge: fro+m "t)he in;ter*net?:-_![}. See it's still understandable.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 26, 2017)

The last person just can't understand how punctuation works.

Edit: This thread has turned into "Watch cuber314159 and WombatWarrior17 insult each other".


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person can't find a non punctuation based insult ATM


----------



## OctaCubing (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person can't have a normal nickname.

PS:I'm new to this so maybe i said something that had been already said.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 27, 2017)

The last person is insecure about his insult.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person doesn’t know how to use a comma in his sig.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 27, 2017)

The last person thinks that my sig is one sentence and not two statements.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person doesn’t understand the English language. (No biggie, I don’t either)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 27, 2017)

The last person doesn't even have a signature.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person can’t come up with a original insult.

Edit- @WombatWarrior17 Just liked my post, defeat? LoL.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person repeated an insult (I think)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person doesn’t fully understand things.


----------



## OctaCubing (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person don't know his location precisely.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person can't think of a decent username


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person has 314159 accounts on SS. That is illegal, and he should therefore be banned forever.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person doesnt realise I only have two accounts and he can't count or read the number of members


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person doesn’t use periods. Spells doesn’t, doesnt.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 27, 2017)

The last person doesn't use grammar very well.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person probably doesn’t even know how to solve the F2L case on his profile pic. (Sorry bro, thats the best I could get)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 27, 2017)

The last person doesn't even think his own insult is good.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 27, 2017)

Last person spends so much time insulting me, I’m now 5 seconds faster than him.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 27, 2017)

The last person thinks that he's accomplishing something.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

The last person is slow.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 27, 2017)

The last person has no creativity.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

The last person thinks life is hard.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 28, 2017)

The last person hasn't experienced life.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

The last person is a wombat.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 28, 2017)

The last person is upside-down.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 28, 2017)

Last person’s profile pic has 1/4 of a 4x4 and a blury 3x3.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

Last person thinks she is a goat.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 28, 2017)

Last person likes vcubes


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 28, 2017)

The last person's insult was way too harsh.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

The last person sucks at 4x4x4s and doesn't do big cubes.


Spoiler: spoiler



Actually I do too.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 28, 2017)

The last person can't make a good insult without insulting himself.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person is proved wrong.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person just proved himself wrong by not having a good insult.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person is proved wrong yet again because I was not proven wrong.
Edit: This is gonna escalate very quickly...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person thinks that I'm going to fall for that.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person uses CFOP.(Sorry that's the best I could manage)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person doesn't know how to quit while they're ahead.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person admitted I was ahead.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person doesn't know what sarcasm is.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person tries to cover what he admitted.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person is trying too hard. (And failing even harder)


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person doesn't realize I suck as higher nxnxn cubes, so it is a good insult.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person insulted themself for me.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person thinks I insulted myself for them.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person is just recapping what's happening in the thread instead of coming up with an insult.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person just stated what the last last person said.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person can't even get a profile picture.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person doesn’t know that I don’t want to give my identity. I’m part of the Illuminati.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person is in the Illuminati, need I say more?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person thinks getting into the Illuminati is easy. I will find you.



Spoiler



Not really


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person couldn't find sand in a desert.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person couldn’t find a decent insult.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person repeated someone else's insult.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person doesn’t know that idea’s can be shared.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person doesn't know what plagiarism is.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person thinks he knows what I know.



Spoiler



He doesn’t... At all (Que evil laugh)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person doesn't really know anything.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person assumes a lot of wrong things.


Spoiler



Nice roast bro


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person is assuming that I'm wrong.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person thinks he knows me better than me...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person says he's part of the Illuminati, but he didn't realize that I am...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person knows how to make a incomplete sentence.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person thought that was a good insult.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

At least I think.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person doesn't know what a dependent clause is.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person thinks I’m in first grade.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person failed the first grade.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person makes assumptions.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person makes assumptions about assumptions.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person makes assumptions about assumptions about assumptions.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person makes assumptions about assumptions about assumptions about assumptions.
Edit:Oops I insulted myself


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person makes assumptions about assumptions about assumptions about assumptions about assumptions.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person makes assumptions about assumptions about assumptions about assumptions about assumptions about assumptions.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person has been clogging up the thread (1001010101001, Mellis Ferton, WombatWarrior17- I'm looking at you).


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person can't handle our insults.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 29, 2017)

Last person just might like insulting people to much.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person is the person above me.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person's insult isn't an insult.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person's insult was an insult.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person is just making obvious statements instead of insults.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person was ALSO making obvious statements instead of insults.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The last person doesn't realize that my statements act as insults.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 30, 2017)

The last person keeps thinking I'm dumb.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 30, 2017)

The last person's location says "Austalia", but his WCA profile says "China".


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 30, 2017)

The last person doesn't realize that the WCA puts the country they were born on the WCA profile, and that on the SS forum the location is where you are currently.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 30, 2017)

The last person expects me to know everyone's life.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 30, 2017)

The last person doesn't realise that someone can have dual citizenship.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 30, 2017)

The last person just taught me something.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 30, 2017)

The last person did not insult me, in fact the opposite


----------



## OctaCubing (Dec 30, 2017)

Last person thinks he knows all.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 31, 2017)

The last person thinks that the other person before him knows all.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 31, 2017)

**PAUSE*
*
What happened while I wasn't paying attention? Thanks, guys.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 31, 2017)

Last person cares about mo3 when they don't do mo3 events.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 31, 2017)

Last person's username implies that he uses Rubiks 2x2,3x3,4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Dec 31, 2017)

Last person can't convert text to binary.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 31, 2017)

Last person is just assuming that.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Dec 31, 2017)

Last person is slow.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 31, 2017)

The last person wishes he was Spock.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Dec 31, 2017)

Last person cannot come up with insults.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 31, 2017)

The last person has a thunderclap v2 as their profile picture, need I say more?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 1, 2018)

Last person lives in a fake place.

Now you can't make fun of Rubik's in my username


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 1, 2018)

The last person had to change his name because even he hated it.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 1, 2018)

Last person likes wombats.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2018)

Last person isn't even sub1001010101001 on NxN


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 1, 2018)

Last person can't make use of Pi correctly.


----------



## OctaCubing (Jan 1, 2018)

Last person lie about his place.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2018)

Last person thinks a cube has 8 faces?


----------



## OctaCubing (Jan 1, 2018)

Last person don't seem to know how a 8 faced cube looks.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 1, 2018)

The last person isn't very good at geometry.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2018)

Last person keeps basing his insults on previous insults to him


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 1, 2018)

The last person is bad at OH. (Happy now, @cuber314159?)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2018)

Last person thinks I was sad before then?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 1, 2018)

The last person keeps putting question marks at the end of statements.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 2, 2018)

Last person's username is not accurate to their age.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person thinks that all numbers refer to someone's age.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person doesn't know how to count.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2018)

Last person appears to have insulted themselves


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person deleted their post because they failed.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person is not sub15


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person's insult is boring.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 2, 2018)

Last person's insult is even more boring.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person wants to be Spock, yet, he says he's from Mars and not Vulcan.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2018)

Last person can't think of a better insults than using fictional characters and planets?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person is questioning his own insults.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2018)

Last person doesn't understand my previous insult?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person can't make an insult without making it a question.


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person can't even do F2L correctly. 

LOL jk


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 2, 2018)

Last person is correct but then he said LOL jk


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person is wrong by saying that @RedJack22 is right.


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person is 100% wrong, as he says that I'm wrong.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person is wrong because I can solve that F2L correctly.
(R' U R) d' (R U2' R' U2 R U' R')


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person is wrong because you don't use wide D moves in F2L. You just don't.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person is wrong because Feliks Zemdegs recommends that alg.


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person is wrong because this is the alg you should be using (yet I still need to learn it): *R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'*


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person doesn't know what D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 B D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 M2 D2 U b D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 R D L2 D B L2 U' L' F' L B D' R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L' F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F D u U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R L U' R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 B D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 M2 D2 U b D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 R D L2 D B L2 U' L' F' L B D' R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L' F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F D u U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R L U' R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 B D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 M2 D2 U b D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 R D L2 D B L2 U' L' F' L B D' R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L' F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F D u U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R L U' R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 B D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 M2 D2 U b D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 R D L2 D B L2 U' L' F' L B D' R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L' F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F D u U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R L U' R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 B D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R F L R F' D2 B R' U' L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B D U R2 D R B F2 L2 M2 D2 U b D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 R D L2 D B L2 U' L' F' L B D' R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 D B L' U' L' F' L B D2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L' F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F D u U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R L U' R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R B' U L' U' F' U D' L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 L' B' L' F' D' L' B2 R' D' 
does.(you can try doing it)


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person is wrong because they don't know what a GOOD ALG is!

I messed it up somewhere...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person doesn't realize that he was just trolled.

And there are 2 L2s in a row.


1001010101001 said:


> U' L2 L2 D2


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 2, 2018)

The last person has to try it if he knew I was trolled. Therefore, he was trolled.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 2, 2018)

Last person/people won't let this thread die. Even the creator of it wants it to die.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2018)

The last person shouldn't have made this thread.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 3, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> The last person doesn't realize that he was just trolled.
> 
> And there are 2 L2s in a row.


Fixed


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 3, 2018)

Last person made a non insulting post.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 3, 2018)

Last person's insult is worse than the non-insulting post.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 3, 2018)

Last person thinks Spock can even solve a 2x2x1.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 3, 2018)

Last person thinks he can compare his intelligence with a Vulcan’s intelligence.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 3, 2018)

Last person can't avoid using non existent characters in his insults?


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 3, 2018)

Last person cannot differentiate between a question and a statement.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2018)

The last person has only been on here for a month.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 3, 2018)

Last person has a lack of creativity.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2018)

The last person keeps copying other insults.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 3, 2018)

Last person can't stop replying to almost every insult?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2018)

The last person needs to look at the rest of this page.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 3, 2018)

Last person uses the word the when it isn't needed


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2018)

The last person doesn't realize that "last person" isn't grammatically correct, and apps like Grammarly try to correct it.


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 3, 2018)

I thought the last person wanted this thread to die?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2018)

The last person insulted the wrong person.


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 4, 2018)

The last person insulted the wrong person i.e. nobody insults me!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 4, 2018)

The last person thinks that they're too good to insult.


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 4, 2018)

HA!

I can't top that


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person can't top the previous insult or can he?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

The last person finally used a question mark correctly.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person is obsessed with question marks.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person only uses full stops.?!:;/


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person ended his sentence wrong.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person is so obsessed by this forum that they replied at 2 am their local time.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

The last person bases his insult on time.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person needs to go to sleep before his parents find out he was up at 3


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person is too lazy to make a PB sheet


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person is boring because he likes Rubiks cubes and nothing else.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person likes Rubik's cubes?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Last person is asking if I like Rubik's cubes. Answer is NO I ABSOLUTELY HATE SEVEN TOWNS/RUBRICKS


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 4, 2018)

The last person can't spell "Rubik's".


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 4, 2018)

The last person is reusing his insults.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

The last person insulted himself.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 5, 2018)

Last person keeps disagreeing with everyone else on how to start the sentence. Just ignore Grammarly.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 5, 2018)

That was for Wombat


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 5, 2018)

The last person hates to use grammar correctly, and can't even use the thread - that he made - in the right way.
(And he double-posted)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 5, 2018)

Last person is accusing someone of double posting when he did so himself earlier(I did too)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

The last person's insult is void because he also insulted himself.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 6, 2018)

Last person has an illegitimate like on their post.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Last person doesn't know why likes are there.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 6, 2018)

Last person is very slow


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 6, 2018)

The last person is running out of insults.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 6, 2018)

Last person is really running out of insults


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 6, 2018)

The last person is just copying my insult.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 6, 2018)

Last person thinks I just copied his insult


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 6, 2018)

The last person has no creativity.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 6, 2018)

Last person didn't witness Patrick's 4.69 at the comp.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Last person thinks that everyone should witness sub-5s at comps.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2018)

Last person has a somewhat blurry profile picture.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 7, 2018)

The last person likes cats.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

The last person weakened her arguments with 'somewhat'
Edit: That was for @Aerma


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 7, 2018)

The last person insulted the wrong person.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

The last person sucks at 2x2 and Pyraminx.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 7, 2018)

The last person is right... for once.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

The last person thinks I get everything wrong.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

Last person is a noob, only having been on here for under 3 weeks


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Jan 10, 2018)

The last person isn't a noob, having been on here for over a year.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 10, 2018)

Last person failed to insult me in the thread 'insult the last person'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 11, 2018)

Last person's insults have not improved a bit since November.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 11, 2018)

The last person still posts on this thread even though he wants it to end.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 11, 2018)

The last person lives 'Over there by the thing in the corner'


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 11, 2018)

Last person is australian and therefore can't speak English properly


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 11, 2018)

The last person doesn't know that Australia's official language is English.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

Last person is a fake Australian


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 11, 2018)

Last person is just another slow cuber


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Last person is slowER


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 12, 2018)

Last person is slower than both of us


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 12, 2018)

The last person is very generic.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 12, 2018)

Last persons name is a lie - he's not a wombat or a warrior and o suspect he doesn't even own a warrior or a warrior w 3x3


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Last person is assuming that WombatWarrior17 is not a wombat and doesn't have a Warrior.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 12, 2018)

The last person is trying too hard to defend me.



cuber314159 said:


> Last persons name is a lie - he's not a wombat or a warrior and o suspect he doesn't even own a warrior or a warrior w 3x3


This is the discrimination I get for being a Wombat!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 12, 2018)

Last person keeps trying to claim to be a wombat.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 12, 2018)

Last person discriminates against wombats


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 12, 2018)

Last person thinks I am discriminating against wombats


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Last person discriminates against wombats


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 13, 2018)

Last person directly copied a previous insult.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 14, 2018)

The last person is still discriminating against Wombats.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 14, 2018)

Last person still can't think of a better insult.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 14, 2018)

The last person won't admit that he hates Wombats.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 14, 2018)

Last person revealed he is a wombat


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 15, 2018)

Last person won't stop going on about wombats.


----------



## applezfall (Jan 16, 2018)

last person is bad at 2x2


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2018)

Last person cares about 2x2 PB single?


----------



## applezfall (Jan 16, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Last person cares a put 2x2 PB single?


last person doesnt know the meaning of "lel"


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2018)

Last person likes silly slang


----------



## applezfall (Jan 16, 2018)

So is that bad ? 
Last person think memes are bad


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2018)

Last person is unspecific, most memes are silly, not all.


----------



## applezfall (Jan 16, 2018)

Last person has a *VERRY* original name


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2018)

Last person can't spell apples


----------



## applezfall (Jan 16, 2018)

apples
You see I can do it


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 16, 2018)

Last person didn't make an insult.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

Last person likes Gan air even though he can just buy a wielong gts2.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 17, 2018)

last person doesn't really doesn't really know what he is talking about


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 17, 2018)

The last person is trying too hard, and his grammar could be a lot better.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 18, 2018)

The last person says he's 17 in his profile, yet he just said he's 11.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 21, 2018)

Last person insulted himself.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 21, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Last person insulted himself.


I wish people would stop deleting their posts, it's getting very annoying.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 21, 2018)

Last person did not make an insult


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 21, 2018)

Last person is obsessed with insults and keeps deleting his posts.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 21, 2018)

Last person can't be bothered to count how many posts I actually deleted (hint:1 I think)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 24, 2018)

Last person is to lazy to make a PB sheet


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 24, 2018)

Last person thinks people actually care about non sub10 cubers PB sheets


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 24, 2018)

Last person isn’t sub 10, yet shows all his PB’s in his Sig.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 24, 2018)

The last person doesn't even have a sig.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 24, 2018)

Your in the corner says your location. Is that because your a bad baby who needs a timeout?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 24, 2018)

The last person doesn't understand the English language.
I'm not in the corner, it says that I'm beside something that's in the corner.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 24, 2018)

Last person repeatedly needs to use English as a way to insult people.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 24, 2018)

The last person shouldn't make it so easy for me to use English as an insult.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 24, 2018)

Last person continues to use English insults.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 26, 2018)

Last person, as with everyone else on this thread, has the inability to come up with funny or original insults. In fact, babies could do better.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 26, 2018)

Letztes personne kann nur englisch in ihn beleidigung benutzen


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 26, 2018)

The last person should Auta miqula orqu.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 26, 2018)

Last person thinks that actually means something.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 26, 2018)

The last person doesn't know Elvish.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 26, 2018)

Last person thinks elvish is an actual language and still hasn't mentioned whàt language I previously typed in.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 26, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Last person thinks elvish is an actual language and still hasn't mentioned whàt language I previously typed in.


The last person thinks that I don't recognize German.
And Elvish is technically a language, J. R. R. Tolkien (the author of Lord of the Rings) was a linguist, and he invented an entire language- know as Elvish -for his books.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 27, 2018)

最後一個人不了解製造商說話的語言


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 27, 2018)

The last person is trying to look smart by using Google translate.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 27, 2018)

Letztes personne denkt dass ich have Google translate zu schreiben dieses benutzen.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 27, 2018)

The last person never did Auta miqula orqu.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 27, 2018)

Last person hasn't told me what that means


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 27, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Last person hasn't told me what that means


The last person can't Google it.
It means: "Go kiss an orc".


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 27, 2018)

Last person thinks that is funny.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

The last person used googe translate. I can prove it because in English it is in PERFECT GRAMMAR and when you read it chinese it sounds awkward.
最後一個人不了解製造商說話的語言 = The last person did not understand the language of the manufacturer
in Google translate


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 30, 2018)

Last person requires 8 lines to reasonably insult me.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 31, 2018)

Last person doesn't try very hard.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 31, 2018)

Last person seems to claim he tries hard to insult us.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 31, 2018)

Last person doesn't know much of pi. You can do 3.14159, I can do 3.14159265359


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 1, 2018)

Last person thinks its impressive to list some numbers that take 5 mins to memorize


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 1, 2018)

Last person doesn't have a profile


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 1, 2018)

Last person was wrong. (He has a profile, but not a profile pic)


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 1, 2018)

Last person only knows 11 digits of pi, I know 294.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Last person can't prove it


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 2, 2018)

Last person hasn't bothered to search for the two places on this forum where I have done.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 2, 2018)

The last person bothers to spend hours memorising a string of numbers.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 2, 2018)

Last person clearly struggles to memorize 10 digit numbers and if I'm talking binary then that's even more insulting.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 3, 2018)

Lst prsn dsnt ndrstnd wrds wtht vwls


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 3, 2018)

Last person thinks "r" is a vowel
"Psn"


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Last person thinks "r" is a vowel
> "Psn"


Fixed. That is an insult.


----------



## cubing4nz (Feb 3, 2018)

>thinks that was an insult
>smh


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 3, 2018)

Last person thinks that it is NOT an insult.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 3, 2018)

The last person doesn't know what an insult is.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 3, 2018)

Th lst prson dsnt knw wht n nslt snt.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 3, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Th lst prson dsnt knw wht n nslt snt.


Yes, I do. What you just posted is a good example of what isn't an insult.
You might want to learn some vowels too, they're: A, E, I, O, U, and sometimes Y.

Edit: You also forgot to remove an "O" in your "insult".


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 3, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Yes, I do. What you just posted is a good example of what isn't an insult.
> You might want to learn some vowels too, they're: A, E, I, O, U, and sometimes Y.


Last person thinks Y can be a vowel. It is always a consonant.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 3, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Last person thinks Y can be a vowel. It is always a consonant.


The last person needs to re-learn basic grammar. Words like: Sky, Cry, By, etc. all have Y as a vowel.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 4, 2018)

Letztes personne nur englisch fur ihr beleidigung benutzen.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 4, 2018)

Last person only used german for his insult.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 5, 2018)

Letztes person nur used anglais fur his insult


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 6, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Letztes person nur used anglais fur his insult


Last person uses google translate for his insult.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 6, 2018)

Last person wrongly thinks I used Google translate for my insult


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 9, 2018)

Last person's location is not displayed due to character limit.


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

My pb is better than last person's best WCA single.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 13, 2018)

Last person should prove it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 13, 2018)

Last person is very slow


----------



## AMCuber (Feb 14, 2018)

At least I don't have an ego big enough to put the 6 numbers of pi that I know into my name


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 15, 2018)

Last person is still learning F2L at 14.28 seconds.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 15, 2018)

Last person is nowhere near a 14.28 3*3 PB


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 15, 2018)

Last person says 3*3 and not 3x3.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Last person thinks a BLD success is impressive.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 16, 2018)

Last person uses a slow method


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Last person thinks that I use a slow method , but I average 50 moves on that method while he probably averages 60 moves with ZZ or 65 with CFOP.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 16, 2018)

Last person assumes previous person’s movecount


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Last person thinks that CFOP and ZZ is efficient.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 16, 2018)

Last person has DNS'ed all their 7x7 solves.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 17, 2018)

Last person doesn't realise some people don't even get an opportunity to TOUCH a 7x7.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 17, 2018)

Last person has a slower 4x4 PB single then my PB _*5x5*_ single in comp.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 17, 2018)

Last person recently got a worse avatar


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 17, 2018)

Last person doesn't even have an avatar.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 17, 2018)

Last person is insulting me for not having an avatar when he does not.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 18, 2018)

Last person is fast.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 18, 2018)

Last person thinks I'm fast because he is so slow.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 18, 2018)

Last person thinks previous person is slow because he is fast.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 19, 2018)

Last person is clearlyslow


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 20, 2018)

Last person does not understand what 'clearly' means


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 20, 2018)

Last person thinks that I don't know what clearly means


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 23, 2018)

Last person assumes I’m _“clearly” _slow


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 23, 2018)

Last person is slow


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 24, 2018)

Last person thinks sub-18 is slow


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 24, 2018)

Last person think's sub18 is not slow


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Do I need to point out the lack of effert put into that last "insult"


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 25, 2018)

Last person spells effort incorrectly


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 25, 2018)

That was the best you could get?



Spoiler



I could edit it and make you laughing stock....


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 25, 2018)

Last person claims he could edit it, but doesn’t.

(You’re right though; i found another error)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 15, 2018)

Last person uses cfop(which is an intermediate method)


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 15, 2018)

Last person thinks CFOP is an intermediate method


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 15, 2018)

Last person probably doesnt know full oll


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 15, 2018)

Last person thinks I probably don't know full OLL, when I do and most of COLL.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 15, 2018)

lazt person thinks this is gud speling


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 15, 2018)

Last person thinks thats good insult


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 16, 2018)

Last person thinks CFOP is not an intermediate method.
(copied from Speedsolving)


> *Intermediate Methods*
> Intermediate methods are very popular because they are quite fast without requiring extensive knowledge or memorization. They have a moderate move count (although they can be heavily optimized) and are good for cubers who have mastered a basic method.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 16, 2018)

Last person still hasn't said what method they use and probably used a beginner's method


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 16, 2018)

Last person assumed my method when he said 'last person uses a slow method' 
I use Roux>ZZ>CFOP neutral while doing 75% roux 15 ZZ and 10 Cfop btw.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 16, 2018)

Last person probably doesn't know full PLL, CMLL and L6E


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes I do. And you think that LSE has algorithms. I can recite anyone of them. Just give me a case


----------



## Kumato (Mar 18, 2018)

Last person does not read signatures(his method is really hard)


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

Last person break his finger everytime when he wants to use an advanced method. #justusebeginnersmethod


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 18, 2018)

Last person doesn’t have a profile


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Last person can only understand binary.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 24, 2018)

Last person thinks I can only understand binary when I can understand English.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Last person excessively uses binary-english translator.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

Last person says rubix instead of Rubiks


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

Last person insulted himself


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

Last person double, oops I mean triple posted.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2018)

Last person seems to think multiple posting is funny and I assume must be bored.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 11, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Last person seems to think multiple posting is funny and I assume must be bored.


Last person apparently has a hard seeing the beam in his own eye, by saying that the previous person is "board', when he take the time to reply to such a post, meaning that he himself is board but wants to deflect his boredem and blame someone else for being board.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 11, 2018)

Last person talks about cuber314259's boredom while he has time to type a lengthy paragraph. Bored much?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 12, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Last person talks about cuber314259's boredom while he has time to type a lengthy paragraph. Bored much?


Not as much as you apparently.

Geez, you would think that the last person has nothing better to do with his time then to search for threads just to find fault with people, just because he is board.

Edit: Bored.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 12, 2018)

Last person has no clue between

https://www.bing.com/search?q=bored...66d364fb2aeea113f4338a270&cc=US&setlang=en-US

and

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608037117892628132&selectedIndex=1&ajaxhist=0


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 12, 2018)

Last person uses Bing while he could use Google.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 12, 2018)

Last person is a table and 2 rubiks cubes


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 13, 2018)

Last person is a nobody then....


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 13, 2018)

I am the last person because we are both nothing.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 13, 2018)

LASt person loves the redbull comp and thinks its better than the wca


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 14, 2018)

Last person thinks that LAS is funny


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 17, 2018)

Last person can't beat my PB of 4.589999999999999 seconds


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 18, 2018)

Last person uses rotations instead of auf.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 18, 2018)

Last person thinks he is a dog, Auf Auf.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 18, 2018)

Last person appears to be joking to hide the fact he may not know what AUF stands for.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 19, 2018)

Last person had to look up what AUF means just so he could say that


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 19, 2018)

Last person has an unbranded 3x3 and 5x5


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 19, 2018)

Last person has two horrible cubes in his profile picure


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 19, 2018)

Last person thinks the Wuque is bad.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 19, 2018)

Last person used autocorrect to spell Wuque right.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 19, 2018)

Last person also uses autocorrect to spell Wuque right.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 19, 2018)

I use autorrect, but im not as stupid as the last person.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 20, 2018)

Last person thinks he is smarter than me but he says im instead of I'm.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 20, 2018)

Last person thinks impersonate is spelt I'mpersonate.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 22, 2018)

Last person uses an intermediate method.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

Last person thinks that I don't use CFOP.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Basic Methods*
Basic methods require very few algorithms and little practice, but they also have a high move count and are very difficult to get fast times with. The fastest times that have been recorded with these methods are around 30 seconds. These methods are good beginner's methods, meaning they are good for teaching people who have never solved a Rubik's Cube before.


In the _Layer-By-Layer_ method, the solver finishes the layers one at a time. This is one of the most common method for new cubers to discover on their own. To become faster at LBL better techniques such as Keyhole or F2L will speed up the first layers, and learning more algorithms for the last layer will allow it to be solved in fewer steps using the 4 Look Last Layer.
In the _Corners First_ style, the corners are all solved, and then the edges and centers are filled in. This is a very easy method to learn, and it has many variations.
In the block building methods the first parts of the solve is done by setting up blocks of some form, a 2x2x3 as in the Petrus method or F2B (_first two blocks_) as in the Roux method.
*Intermediate Methods*
Intermediate methods are very popular because they are quite fast without requiring extensive knowledge or memorization. They have a moderate move count (although they can be heavily optimized) and are good for cubers who have mastered a basic method.


The _CFOP Method (Fridrich)_ is the most popular speedcubing method. First the bottom layer edges are solved, then the first two layers are filled in either using intuition or algorithms, and finally the top layer is solved in two steps: OLL then PLL.
The _Roux Method_ is a hybrid of block-building and corners first methods. Two opposite 1x2x3 blocks are made, then the last four corners are solved (CMLL). The remaining six edges are solved intuitively.
The _ZZ Method_ is a relatively modern method where the edges are all oriented in the first step, allowing for more fingertricks and zero cube rotations. Last layer edges are pre-oriented, allowing for many options including 1LLL.
The _Petrus Method_ The cuber creates a 2x2x2 block, expands it to a 2x2x3 block, orients all of the remaining edges, then finishes the first two layers. The last layer is finished in three steps, although many Petrus users elect to finish the last layer with OLL and PLL instead.
The _Waterman Method_ is a method based on corners first methods. First cuber solves the first layer, then does the opposite layer's corners (CLL), and finally solves the remaining edges in three steps.
_Columns First Methods_ are a group of methods that in some way build four columns of three pieces each, orients the remaining edges, and permutes the remaining edges.
*Advanced Methods*
An advanced method requires extensive memorization, understanding of intuitive blockbuilding, or both. Few people have ever mastered these methods, but they are theoretically capable of extremely low move counts and times.


The _Heise Method_ is a very tricky block-building method that requires no algorithms at all. Four 1x2x2 blocks are created, and then paired up to finish all of the F2L minus two pieces, while also orienting the last layer edges. Then two corner-edge pairs are made and all of the edges are solved along with two corners. Finally the three remaining corners are finished with a commutator.
The _Snyder Method_ is a very hard to learn method where the cube is solved in stages, using algorithms that simultaneously permute and orient throughout. The F2L is solved using a variety of block building techniques for convenience, and a large number of algorithms are used to solve the last layer in 1 or 2 looks. Generally, the last layer is divided into two stages: 1) solve all edges + one corner, 2) solve remaining corners. And where this 2-look method requires more than 4 turns compared to a direct solve, the solution reverts over to a 1-look direct solve, or an approximation.
The _Human Thistlethwaite_ method is a human-usable version of the Thistlethwaite algorithm that reduces the cube to subgroups, and ends by solving the cube with only 180 degree face turns.
_SSC (Shadowslice Snow Columns)_ is an interesting method and has been variously described as a variation on Orient First, an advanced Columns first or an improved Belt Method. In truth, it is all and none of those. Perhaps the most accurate and descriptive name is _Human Kociemba Algorithm_ in a similar way to Human Thistlethwaite described above as the first "phase" reduces to oriented corners and edges and the second "phase solves" completely. It has only a handful of algorithms- (<35 in full, <12 min depending on the variant) with a large amount being done intuitively. It is also notable as using pseudo-blocks and pseudo-pairs.
*Partial Methods*
There are a couple of methods which only provide a way to solve a part of the cube; a cuber using one of these methods would be able to choose another method to do the other parts of the cube with. Sometimes these partial methods improve the move count of a normal method, and sometimes they just provide a different style that some people may prefer.


The _MGLS Method_ is one way to solve the last layer plus a corner/edge slot. There are three steps: insert the F2L edge and orient the LL edges, insert the F2L corner and orient the LL corners, and then PLL.
The _ZB Method_ solves the last layer plus a corner/edge slot in just two steps, but requires hundreds of lengthy algorithms. First the cuber finishes the F2L while orienting the LL edges, and then the cuber solves the entire LL in one step.
Vandenbergh-Harris (VH) is a method to solve the last F2L slot and orient last layer edges by connecting the last pair in U, then using a single case of ZBLS/ZBF2L. It's a good stepping stone for learning ZBLS.

Winter Variation (WV) is a method to solve the last F2L slot while orienting corners of the last layer in a single step.
_CLL/ELL_ is an alternate way to finish the last layer with about the same speed and number of algorithms as OLL/PLL. There are two steps: solve the corners in one step (CLL), and solve the edges in one step (ELL). If you already have the edges oriented, you can modify the method to use CLL algorithms which keep the edges oriented, and then finish the cube with an edges-only PLL.
M-CELL is one way to solve the 3x3 cube after solving an F2L-2 (Cross-1 and F2L-1). It has an algorithm count of 96, all for 3TCLL. See the original post here
My World is another way to solve F2L-2 assuming the edges are already oriented. During third slot 3 LL edges are solved relative to each other reducing the number of algs needed for 1LLSLL. Note: Unlike M-CELL both the last slot and last layer is solved with 1 algorithm. It is also a 5-Look Solve Method or 5LS. Meaning the entire cube is solved with only 5 looks. The method has only ~3.8k algs; less than full 1LLL. See the original post here. For the SS Forum post look here.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 23, 2018)

Last person thinks that copy-pasting other articles are cool.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

Last person only said what he said because he does not even know how to copy and paste.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 25, 2018)

Last person


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

Last person forgot what this thread is meant for and forgot to insult the person before him.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

Last person cant read invisible texts.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 25, 2018)

Last person can’t even take the time to pick an avatar smh


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Last person forgets that he buys something and then does not pick it up until several months later.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 26, 2018)

Last person thinks that cubes take months to arrive,they only take weeks


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Last person just assumes the person before him was referring to cubes being bought without even realizing that he is completely wrong.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 26, 2018)

Last "person" are 2 dogs. Woof woof.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Apr 27, 2018)

Last person's signature switches between 1st person and 3rd person


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 27, 2018)

Last person made a new account so he can insult people.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 27, 2018)

Last person can’t pick a proper username


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 28, 2018)

Last person don't know what my username means.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 28, 2018)

Last person picks username that only has meaning to him and expects others to know what it means


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 28, 2018)

Last person is the 4th copy of mastercuber, hence the 04.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 28, 2018)

Last person still didn’t tell us what his username means


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

Last person had never thought of that I will post it here: https://www.roblox.com/users/283495104/profile


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 29, 2018)

Last person thinks im the 4th mastercuber when i was actualy born in 04


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

Last person is not a master cuber.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 29, 2018)

Last person takes names literally


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

Last person's real username is onezerozeroonezeroonezeroonezeroonezerozeroone.


----------



## tnk351 (May 1, 2018)

Last person insulted himself.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

Last person did a face-pyraminx instead of a face-palm so he has only one eye and a smashed nose


----------



## tnk351 (May 2, 2018)

Last person never thought that I flipped the pyraminx upside down with some cubes that supports its balance.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 2, 2018)

Last person never thought that is impossible for a human


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2018)

8192+1024+256+64+16+1= 9553
Last person picked some random number and converted it into one of the worst number systems (for humans) ever invented.


----------



## CarterBen (May 2, 2018)

The last person exhibited a "few" Math skills, forgetting to add E = mc^2.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2018)

Last person seems to think that energy=mass* the speed of light^2 is relevant to a question that doesn't involve energy, mass or 299792458 m/s


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

Last person thinks that this thread relates to science.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 3, 2018)

Last person failed to think of a decent insult


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

Last person almost died by cubing in his room while the entire building is on fire.


----------



## CarterBen (May 3, 2018)

The last person thinks about fire all the time.


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

The last person was too lazy to change their pfp


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2018)

Last person tries to be too dank


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2018)

Last person spend New Year's Eve on the SpeedSolving forums


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 2, 2018)

Last person DOESN'T spend NYE on SS forums.


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 2, 2018)

Last person thinks that patterns on 3x3’s are cool, probably is amazed at checkerboard patterns.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 9, 2018)

Last person can't even solve a cube after midday.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 9, 2018)

Last person spends his time and money making a huge 3x3 instead of getting sub-10.


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 9, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Last person spends his time and money making a huge 3x3 instead of getting sub-10.


That was good

The last person only learned two numbers in school


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> That was good
> 
> The last person only learned two numbers in school


Last person aparently needs to go back to school, since he thinks that 0 is a number, but rather 0 in a place holder, and not a number.


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 9, 2018)

Last person ALSO apparently needs to go back to school, he doesn't know that 10010101001 is a number


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 10, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> That was good
> 
> The last person only learned two numbers in school


The last person didn't learn ANY numbers at school


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 10, 2018)

The last person joins a Speedsolving forum yet peels the stickers off


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 11, 2018)

The last person takes my sig seriously


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 11, 2018)

The last person doesn't take sigs seriously


----------



## Rubix Noob (Oct 7, 2018)

The last person doesn't know how to spell.
(look at their sig..)


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 8, 2018)

Last person can't spell either


----------



## AMCuber (Oct 8, 2018)

The last person can't have good grammar.
(the period)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 8, 2018)

The last person


----------



## Rubix Noob (Oct 9, 2018)

The last person can't finish their sentences.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 10, 2018)

The last person uses qiyi and not gts2. (Have mercy on my profile pic)


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 10, 2018)

Last person is a unicorn murderer!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 10, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Last person is a unicorn murderer!


Last person appears to have insulted himself.


----------



## Rubix Noob (Oct 10, 2018)

Last person says he peels the stickers off, but in his PfP he has a stickerless cube.


----------



## Loser (Oct 10, 2018)

Last person doesn't attach a wca profile to their account because they're too scared to admit how slow they are.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 11, 2018)

Last person needs to work on their self esteem.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 11, 2018)

Last person (according to their WCA profile) does WAY too much 2x2


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 11, 2018)

The last person needs to say that to Chris's face.


----------



## Loser (Oct 12, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> The last person needs to say that to Chris's face.


Last person needs to reliaze that Chris doesn't care about 2x2 anymore and hasn't for like 5 years.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 12, 2018)

Last person can't spell popely.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 12, 2018)

The last person can't spell properly


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 14, 2018)

Last person doesn't get what I say: The person before me can't spell the word 'popely' properly.


----------



## rusty cuber (Oct 15, 2018)

the last person just got r/wooshed XD


----------



## TetCuber48 (Oct 20, 2018)

last person referenced a subreddit, and used XD! XD


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 20, 2018)

Last person doesn't knows how to use proper emojis


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2018)

Last person doesn't have a sub-10 single yet


----------



## Kumato (Oct 29, 2018)

Last person's joining in the forums was a joke.


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 12, 2018)

Last person has a weird profile picture


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 12, 2018)

Last person doesn’t have a profile picture


----------



## Kumato (Nov 13, 2018)

SM cubing said:


> Last person has a weird profile picture


----------



## Kumato (Nov 13, 2018)

Last person is so bad at expressing his emotions that uses stupid pictures instead.


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 16, 2018)

Kumato said:


> Last person is so bad at expressing his emotions that uses stupid pictures instead.


Last person skipped over me and made me feel sad


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 16, 2018)

Last person doesn't know if they're sub-15 or not!


----------



## Kumato (Nov 16, 2018)

Last person's quote made me vomit because the pun was so bad.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 16, 2018)

Last person hides their location even though their WCA profile they link to makes their location obvious.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 17, 2018)

The last person has to realize that no one cares about the letter M


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 17, 2018)

Last person doesn't use the message format people have used on this thread since its creation


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 17, 2018)

Last person doesn't believe in creativity


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 17, 2018)

Last person's username has the stupidest alliteration there is. And the stupidest profile picture.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 17, 2018)

Last person isn't 'Murican.


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 17, 2018)

Last person is 'Murican.
And has a state record in *feet*...


----------



## Loser (Nov 17, 2018)

last person is 29000th in the world for 3x3


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 18, 2018)

Last person doesn't have a profile pic


----------



## Loser (Nov 18, 2018)

Last person put time into a pfp and has a 6:20 official 7x7 avg


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 18, 2018)

Last person has a 2:30 official feet avg


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 18, 2018)

the person above is ugly


----------



## Kumato (Nov 18, 2018)

The person above is a hypocrite


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 18, 2018)

Kumato said:


> The person above is a hypocrite


The last person wrote "beautiful human bean" wrong


----------



## Kumato (Nov 19, 2018)

Last person is implying he is a legume.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 19, 2018)

Last Person needs to know that doge is a very dead meme.


----------



## Kumato (Nov 19, 2018)

Last person is so unoriginal that they don't have a signature.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 20, 2018)

Last person used "they" and I don't know why. Maybe his english level is better than mine and I don't like that


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 20, 2018)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Last person used "they" and I don't know why. Maybe his english level is better than mine and I don't like that


Last person doesn't know that "They" can be used as a gender neutral pronoun.


----------



## Kumato (Nov 20, 2018)

Last person's signature is lame and generic.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (May 2, 2019)

Last person is Spanish.


----------



## Kumato (May 3, 2019)

Last person's country lost to a bunch of farmers in a war


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 3, 2019)

Last person posts exclusively on Off-Topic threads


----------



## Kumato (May 3, 2019)

Last person didn't even bother to see my youtube channel


----------



## SM cubing (May 4, 2019)

last person just obliterated me very rudely 

check out his youtube hehehehehehehehheheh


----------



## Kumato (May 4, 2019)

Last person's location defies the laws of physics as we know them


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (May 5, 2019)

Last Persons Cube is lubes with super glue


----------



## Kumato (May 5, 2019)

Damn you got me haha.

Last person has no likes


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 9, 2019)

last person is a person


----------



## Kumato (May 9, 2019)

last person lives in an upside down country


----------



## Hazel (May 10, 2019)

Last person has a Square-1 competition PB single of more than 1:30.00 :3


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Last person consistently fails at beating Brody Lassner in 3x3


I actually met Brody Lassner. He signed my- ahem- *BAD MOYU SKEWB*
*Hmm... I wonder what you could do... hmmm... let's see...*
*Oh wait, um, Competition Cuber has Cubicle Pro Shops as his pic, when GAN should be. I mean seriously,---*
*Wait, wha--*
*Fine, Cubicle Pro Shops makes GAN stuff.*
*GreAT, MY FONT IS ALL WEIRD*
*HOW DO YOU GET OUT OF CAPS LOCk there we go*
*OK, um, Cubicle Pro Shops is just a ripoff of Bass Pro Shops! Ha!*
*H**a**!* *Ha-- wa*_i_t what? Now my font actually works?
And just when I was starting to get used to it.
Ugh.
I mean, roasted!!!!!
?


----------



## Kumato (May 11, 2019)

last person has a default profile pic


----------



## White KB (May 14, 2019)

Hey I like my default profile pic, thank you very much!
It's green, you know?
Anyway, @Kumato, in your profile pic, the dog(e)'s eyes are too small.


----------



## Kumato (May 14, 2019)

Last person has 0 subscribers


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 14, 2019)

Last person has only gone to 5 competitions(not like I’ve ever gone to any)


----------



## White KB (May 16, 2019)

Excuse me Kumato but I have 33. Check out my YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwR-V3RBbjtRCroPUjmKfcQ

Also, the last person likes the superflip, has only been to 0 competitions, and has a Rubik's brand in their profile pic.
I like the checkerboard pattern/cube in a cube in a cube..., have been to 1 competition, and have:
2 mini cubes I got at an arcade- I think they were from Oriental Trading, or something-they were bad, but I actually broke one of them in and it was sort of fast...?
1 micro one that has the stickers peeling off, and I'm pretty sure is a Rubik's brand as of 2016 when I got it, it was in its teens
1 normal sized Rubik's brand that someone threw on the ground and has the orange center broken off
3 Rubik's 2.0 cubes... 1st was because my cube (see above) had been smashed, 2nd was a generous gift from someone at church, 3rd was a Rubik's Build it! Solve it! that was actually half-decent because I could actually change the tension with out scraping my finger repeatedly on futile plastic

Finally...
A Valk 3 Power M on which I got 10 PBs: 26.27, 25.93, 24.79, 24.42, 21.76, 20.23, and 18.15
A GAN X (see signature) on which I got 3 PBs on consecutive days, starting with the day I got it: 16.55, 16.40, 14.18

So in total 9 cubes, 2 of them being high-end speedcubes. Try beating that.


----------



## Kumato (May 16, 2019)

Last person made an unnecessarily long comment

BTW i didnt know about the channel lol


----------



## WillyTheWizard (May 19, 2019)

The last person's signature is true, but more like your 3x3 solving.


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (May 29, 2019)

Last person lives in the same state as me


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 29, 2019)

Last person doesn’t know a proper insult and only has 2 likes (as of now)


----------



## WillyTheWizard (May 30, 2019)

The last person's logo is trash


----------



## Zeke Mackay (May 30, 2019)

Last person doesn't comply with the message format I created.

Side note:


White KB said:


> I actually met Brody Lassner.


I'm friends with Brody Lassner. That was a joke he's pointed out to me


----------



## Hazel (Jun 2, 2019)

The last person might be the youngest person on this thread!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2019)

White KB said:


> I actually met Brody Lassner. He signed my- ahem- *BAD MOYU SKEWB*
> *Hmm... I wonder what you could do... hmmm... let's see...*
> *Oh wait, um, Competition Cuber has Cubicle Pro Shops as his pic, when GAN should be. I mean seriously,---*
> *Wait, wha--*
> ...


First of all, I haven't posted on this thread in like months/years. Secondly, that was totally random. Third, I used to have a Gan profile pic. And I'm getting the feeling that your pretty new to SS.

Edit: Yep, less then 100 messages.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jun 8, 2019)

Last person is ignoring what this thread is


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 8, 2019)

last person is a feet maniac


----------



## Kumato (Jun 10, 2019)

last person uses ortega


----------



## Djangovend (Jul 27, 2019)

Last person is a wanted criminal who tries to avoid being arrested by FBI.


----------



## rusty cuber (Jul 30, 2019)

Last person joined this year


----------



## Djangovend (Jul 30, 2019)

Last person is so unintelligent that he assumes this is my only account. (I forgot the password to my old account)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 30, 2019)

Last person's only continental podium was in CLOCK


----------



## rusty cuber (Jul 30, 2019)

Last person has a justin timberlake hairdo on his wca profile


----------



## IllusionCubes (Aug 1, 2019)

Last person doesn't know how to capitalize a name


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 1, 2019)

last person doesnt realize that jt’s name doesnt deserve capitalizing


----------



## rusty cuber (Aug 1, 2019)

Last person has a name like a Jr cuber ripoff


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 1, 2019)

last person is right i dont even have an insult for that


----------



## rusty cuber (Aug 1, 2019)

Last person admits their defeat at the hands of a 13 year old


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 2, 2019)

last person fails to view my wca profile, where if they looked, can very clearly see im 12


----------



## rusty cuber (Aug 2, 2019)

Last person fails to capitalize their sentence


----------



## Djangovend (Aug 2, 2019)

Last person is a 13 year old.


----------



## rusty cuber (Aug 2, 2019)

Last person is swedish therefore is related to ikea which has great food but sucks at being well laid out


----------



## IllusionCubes (Aug 2, 2019)

Last person's pfp is cut off on the bottom for some reason


----------



## Lapse. (Sep 1, 2019)

last person's attempt at an insult was so bad the thread stopped getting replies


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2019)

Last person doesn't realize this is the speedsolving forum, every thread is dead


----------



## White KB (Sep 6, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Last person doesn't realize this is the speedsolving forum, every thread is dead





Kumato said:


> last person uses ortega


I use ortega...
for 4 WEEKS and then I'm moving on to CLL...

oh yeah the thread says insult the last person
hmmm...
the last person's profile is an upside-down ripoff of mine and i'm suing*
*by the way I'm not actually suing


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 6, 2019)

Last person brutally messed up the format of this thread by RESPONDING to people


----------



## White KB (Sep 6, 2019)

The last person only has 2 cubes in MBLD as their best


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 6, 2019)

last person doesnt even have a multibld attempt on their peofile, so is henceforth not allowed to judge


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 6, 2019)

Last person's best result is skewb single


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2019)

Last person's pyraminx single is worse than the objectively worst cuber in my town's single (2019MOYE02).
Rankings are
2019MOYE01 (6.33 Kinch)
2019BRUC01 (2.63 Kinch) - Me
2019MOYE02 (1.38 Kinch)
Disclaimer: This information valid as of September 8, 2019. Information subject to change.

Edit: Also, the last person does not know the math (for example, a 2.63 2x2 single is better than a 3.56 skewb single), so
the last person is wrong.


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 8, 2019)

last person isnt really helping my case by talking about 2x2 single


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 8, 2019)

Last person uses (initials) cuber/cubing/cubed/cubes


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 8, 2019)

Last person doesn't have a signature


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 8, 2019)

Last person's signature praises trash events


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 8, 2019)

Last person makes actual insults instead of the meaningless garbage this thread was meant for


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 9, 2019)

That is true

Last person changed their signature because they're sensitive about the events they compete in


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 9, 2019)

Last person started their comment by addressing the last person instead of insulting them


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2019)

Last person actually cares about Feet


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 9, 2019)

Last person cares way too much about time.

I was referring to ranking in the best result rather than time. Also, I did the math, and the only reason the worst person in your town has a better pyra single than me is that he got an 8 mover while my pb was 11 moves. I had 3.3 tps vs his 2.7 tps. Therefore, my time was slower, but my solve was better.


----------



## hotufos (Sep 9, 2019)

Last person presumably copied RedKB's username.

EDIT: okay, I didn't refresh the page.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 9, 2019)

Last Person didn't refresh


----------



## hotufos (Sep 9, 2019)

Last person's last name is always mispronounced. (like u told me at nats)


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 9, 2019)

Last person's username is probably always mispronounced


----------



## hotufos (Sep 9, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> Last person's username is probably always mispronounced


It is "Hot UFOs", the title of a movie series I made from ages 8-12.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 9, 2019)

hotufos said:


> It is "Hot UFOs", the title of a movie series I made from ages 8-12.


Ahh, I thought it was like 'hot-oo-fos' or something lmao


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2019)

The last person, based on the location, is a stalker


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 9, 2019)

The last person, based on the location, is cliché and puts their location as 'Somewhere on earth'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 9, 2019)

Last person used a message for something other than an insult


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 10, 2019)

Last person has gross colours in their pfp


----------



## White KB (Sep 10, 2019)

Last person was right about the colors, but abbreviated 'profile picture'.
Edit: Last person said 'Somewhere on Earth' is a cliché, which is irrelevant because they misread it as 'Somewhere on Earth'.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 10, 2019)

Last person seemingly only does averages of 5, based on his signature


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 10, 2019)

Last person spends all their time trying to make a good-looking PB sheet instead of actually getting good at anything


----------



## White KB (Sep 10, 2019)

Last person probably has a bad-looking PB sheet because they care too much about their times


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 13, 2019)

Last person thinks the quality of someone's pb sheet shows how much they care about times


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 14, 2019)

the last person doxxed themselves by having a full name as their username


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 15, 2019)

Last person's YouTube link doesn't even work


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 15, 2019)

Aside from Pyraminx, Literally *every single one* of the last person’s PR Singles are worse than mine.


----------



## ezings (Sep 15, 2019)

Literally half of last person's videos are unboxings from the Cubicle and SpeedCubeShop.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 15, 2019)

Last person has the cliche 'smiley face on a big cube' profile picture


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 16, 2019)

Last person said username instead of profile picture.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 17, 2019)

Last person is a liar, I clearly said profile picture


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 17, 2019)

Last person *is* correct, but whatever. They still have a worse sum of ranks than me.


----------



## White KB (Sep 18, 2019)

Last person actually cares about others being correct.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 19, 2019)

Last Person failed to call out the person he insulted on not seeing an edit.


----------



## White KB (Sep 20, 2019)

Last person wants to ruin other people's pranks from everywhere on E_rth.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 20, 2019)

Last person lost the letter A


----------



## White KB (Sep 20, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Last person lost the letter A


Last person forgets that "Last", "wants", and "pranks" all have the letter a.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 20, 2019)

Last person quoted me, breaking the setup of this thread


----------



## White KB (Sep 22, 2019)

Last person doesn't realize the setup of this thread because they are an inexperienced individual who doesn't realize even the tongue of the great whale of purpose for anything worthwhile, less the purpose of this conversation.


----------



## White KB (Sep 22, 2019)

Last person didn't say that he owns Area 51. (<---That's a link, by the way.)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 22, 2019)

Last person seemingly insulted himself when no one responded to the thread in 25 minutes. Also, last person claims I don't know the setup of the thread when, one, I started it, and two, he uses a reference I don't understand and it makes me sad.


----------



## White KB (Sep 23, 2019)

Last person doesn't know the startup of this thread because, one, the above statement is a _compliment_, which according to forum rules, is allowed as long as you only compliment yourself, and two, it was started by TheRubiksCombo _before_ you joined Speedsolving.com. Then there's three, because you never read classic 19th-century literature a day in your life, not even the most obvious one, Herman Melville's Moby-Dick. Ha!
(And don't say you _did_ start this thread, because then I'll get to insult you again by saying you got logged out of your account)

*Zeke Mackay dabs*
Dabs kind of died in 2018**

**Just so we're on good terms, no insults outside this thread, OK?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Sep 23, 2019)

Last person claims I got logged out of my old account


----------



## White KB (Sep 24, 2019)

No, I claimed @Zeke Mackay got logged out of his account. I recognize TheRubiksCombo and Zeke Mackay as two separate entities owned by the same person.
Also, the last person says the Rubik's combo, when there are 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 of them, and that's just on 3x3. That makes you look like just one person who is basically the same as dozens of billions of billions of others, which is frankly just pathetic.
Also the last person didn't state their real YouTube channel name on either of their accounts.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 16, 2019)

Last person's name comes up with a shellfish equipment company when searched in Safari.


----------



## White KB (Oct 17, 2019)

The last person uses Safari, and their location is too generic and easily thought of.
(And don't say I do the same; I use Google Chrome and my location has _character_. Yours doesn't.)

DISCLAIMER (You can't insult me over this or you will forfeit the argument, as per thread rules);
Please note that outside of this thread, no insults are allowed, and we must maintain a peaceful co-existence, regardless of what is stated in the thread herein, as per thread rules.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 17, 2019)

How am I forfeiting it.
Last person can SOLVE DEM CUBIX RUBES SO HE GOTTA BE EVIL AND I HAVE TO HATE HIM!!!! Also I’m pretty sure he uses Kafopppp, and that makes him more evil!!!!!


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 18, 2019)

Last person calls "CFOP" "Kafopppp"


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 18, 2019)

Last person doesn’t understand I’m imitating a non - cuber, and also assumed that Kafopppp was CFOP.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 18, 2019)

Last person doesn't start one of their messages with "Last Person"


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 19, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Last person doesn't start one of their messages with "Last Person"


Last person just capitalised ‘Person’ for no reason.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 19, 2019)

Last person quoted me for no reason.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 19, 2019)

Last person has failed to come up with a new insult since post 604.


----------



## White KB (Oct 22, 2019)

Last person forgot that I'm switching to ZZ
Also, since the rules of this thread state that you can compliment someone who is not the last person as long as you form it into an insult towards the last person, I will say this:
Zeke Mackay (in post #618) is backed up in what he says, and since he said you quoted him for no reason, you don't get this thread.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 23, 2019)

Last person keeps talking about "the rules of this thread" saying he can compliment himself. These rules do not exist


----------



## White KB (Oct 23, 2019)

Last person disputes that there even are any rules to this thread.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 27, 2021)

Last person is bad with computers and still hasn't figured out how to fix his profile picture.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Last person is bad with computers and still hasn't figured out how to fix his profile picture.


Last person has an unhealthy love for the ms which is a dusturbance to many others.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 8, 2021)

Last person thinks there are good methods that aren't CFOP/Roux



JustinTimeCuber said:


> The 6th best cuber in the midwest is something you will never be


the one and only reason ive ever practiced 3x3 is to prove you wrong


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 24, 2021)

Last person killed this thread by posting something so utterly false and then replying to an old post with something nobody understands.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 24, 2021)

The last person makes lengthy debate posts that most people don’t even read, therefore making it impossible for anybody to understand what the argument is even about. (this is kind of a stupid thing to insult about, I actually really appreciate the long posts)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> The last person makes lengthy debate posts that most people don’t even read, therefore making it impossible for anybody to understand what the argument is even about.


You have confirmed my suspicion. 

I actually don't have anything to insult you abo-

Last person thinks a PB/UWR should be accepted as real based on the persons level of reaction.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 24, 2021)

The last person writes very long posts, but can’t even read the entirety of a single-paragraph post, and only acknowledges the most minor and insignificant item on a list of many other things that are much more relevant and valid.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 24, 2021)

The last person is a freaking duck.



Spoiler



I wish I found out about this thread earlier...


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 25, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> The last person is a freaking duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last person is wearing a cooked turkey as a hat. It's just weird.



Spoiler: On the other paddle though...



HAHA take _THAT_ you TURKEYS!!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 2, 2022)

Bump because this needs reviving...
The last person has a Christmas hat on even though it's not Christmas anymore


----------



## White KB (Feb 2, 2022)

The last person isn't a Cubing Duck


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

The last person IS a cubing duck.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 2, 2022)

The last person can't think of an original insult. He did the same one twice in a row.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

The last person is perfect, I can't think of an insult.









Spoiler



You are smelly


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 2, 2022)

The last person worships a dog, putting its picture on every possible device, stole a banner from someone, hides underneath peoples beds, uses a Meilong 5x5, uses way too many political slogans about kilominx, _*and *_*deep breath* still wears Burger King crowns at age 12.

edit: and he smells worse.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> The last person worships a dog, putting its picture on every possible device, stole a banner from someone, hides underneath peoples beds, uses a Meilong 5x5, uses way too many political slogans about kilominx, _*and *_*deep breath* still wears Burger King crowns at age 12.


The last person is wrong.



Spoiler



Not a Meilong 5x5, and definitely not a burger king crown. And I don't put the dog on every possible device. You've clearly never seen my Minecraft account.


----------



## White KB (Feb 2, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> The last person is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last person secretly stole a painting and is hiding it in his profile pic as an NFT


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 2, 2022)

The last person doesn't even realise that @cuberswoop is the original artist and society has lied to us this whole time


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> The last person doesn't even realise that @cuberswoop is the original artist and society has lied to us this whole time


I added a crown so it's original now.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 2, 2022)

The last person didn't insult me
...
They're too kind??


----------



## AidenCubes (Feb 4, 2022)

The last person likes void cube parity


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 4, 2022)

AidenCubes said:


> The last person likes void cube parity


(I've had the same pfp for a while, I should really change it)
The last person doesn't have a profile picture


----------



## AidenCubes (Feb 5, 2022)

The last person isnt creative enough to think of a good insult


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

The last person has one of the most unoriginal usernames I have ever seen (coming from someone with a very unoriginal username).


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 7, 2022)

The last person left a 9x9 unsolved, then displayed so to everyone through their pfp


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 7, 2022)

The last person has a name that makes me cringe.


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 7, 2022)

last person cringes too much


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 7, 2022)

the dnf master said:


> last person cringes too much


Last person has been a lurker for forever


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 7, 2022)

last person assumes that a few months is forever


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 7, 2022)

The last person never completes their solves (according to their name)


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 11, 2022)

Last person can't tell if it's a 4x4


----------



## Burrito (Mar 12, 2022)

last person can’t spell XD


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 12, 2022)

Last person has an anime pfp

Also wtf did I misspell


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 24, 2022)

The last person doesn’t even have a PFP. How embarrassing.


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> The last person doesn’t even have a PFP. How embarrassing.


Last person has a profile picture with a dead meme.


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 24, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> The last person doesn’t even have a PFP. How embarrassing.



I was just procrastinating



TheEpicCuber said:


> Last person has a profile picture with a dead meme.



Yours looks like it was made by a 7-year-old


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I was just procrastinating
> 
> 
> 
> Yours looks like it was made by a 7-year-old


And yours looks like one of those obnoxious video intros


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 24, 2022)

Yes I am aware it needs to be changed.


----------



## Garf (Mar 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> And yours looks like one of those obnoxious video intros


And you have meet too many non-cubers. Your lingo is going hay-wire


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 25, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> And you have meet too many non-cubers. Your lingo is going hay-wire


The last person is


irresolute, hesitant, tentative, weak, vacillating, equivocating, dithering, wavering, teetering, fluctuating, faltering, shilly-shallying, ambivalent, divided, in two minds, in a dilemma, in a quandary, torn, doubtful, unsure, uncertain. undecided, uncommitted, unresolved, undetermined.


----------



## Garf (Mar 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> The last person is
> 
> 
> irresolute, hesitant, tentative, weak, vacillating, equivocating, dithering, wavering, teetering, fluctuating, faltering, shilly-shallying, ambivalent, divided, in two minds, in a dilemma, in a quandary, torn, doubtful, unsure, uncertain. undecided, uncommitted, unresolved, undetermined.


At least my square-1s don't explode into a million pieces.
At least I don't go around and giving out a 100 reactions day.
At least my profile picture is a picture of a dead meme. It rules.
At least I can rickroll better than you.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 25, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> At least my square-1s don't explode into a million pieces.
> At least I don't go around and giving out a 100 reactions day.
> At least my profile picture is a picture of a dead meme. It rules.
> At least I can rickroll better than you.


The last person just made 4 assumptions.

And you know what they say about assuming:
You shouldn't


----------



## Garf (Mar 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> The last person just made 4 assumptions.
> 
> And you know what they say about assuming:
> You shouldn't


The last person has no idea what intuition is about.
The last person hasn't updated their PB sheet in a while.
The last person never gets enough to eat.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 25, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> The last person has no idea what intuition is about.
> The last person hasn't updated their PB sheet in a while.
> The last person never gets enough to eat.


The last person is WRONG


What if I do understand intutition? What if I never get PBs? And I'm homeschooled so I get like 4 breakfasts lol.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 25, 2022)

Last two people keep replying to each other instead of just saying last person.

Last person trusts me way too much.


----------



## Garf (Mar 25, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Last two people keep replying to each other instead of just saying last person.
> 
> Last person trusts me way too much.


Last person is a Yusheng Du frantic.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 25, 2022)

Last person lives in Washington, like, why?


----------



## Garf (Mar 25, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Last person lives in Washington, like, why?


Why, what's wrong with Washington? It may not be the best state, but it is a more comfy than Las Vegas or California, that's for sure.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Minnesota is very comfortable. It snowed today.

anyway, the last person has a very basic username. (By the way, I’m not saying mine isn’t, so the next person can’t say that!)


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 2, 2022)

The last person has slow skewb official times.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 2, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> The last person has slow skewb official times.


That’s literally still what I average on skewb even though I haven’t competed in almost 3 years. (has it really been that long?!)

The last person has their Bitmoji as their PFP. How nerdy.


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 2, 2022)

The last person doesn't realize that I didn't make my pfp.


----------



## NateIsMeh (Apr 5, 2022)

The last person smells like a pile of dog poop after 13 days of it sitting in mud because they yeah yes thats it yeah


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 6, 2022)

The last person is not an alien


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Apr 6, 2022)

The last person has a potato head and is a low budget screenshot taker


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 7, 2022)

The last person uses vocabulary i can't comprehend (usurpation)


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Apr 8, 2022)

The last person uses vocabulary i can't comprehend (Your sig)

*The last person is sharing problems that we didn't ask about, don't care about, ratio, lore, etc.

Naw, all a joke. <3*


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 8, 2022)

The last person is not a person


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 8, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> The last person is not a person


fish

blub blub


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 8, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> fish
> 
> blub blub


*clears throat* pig fish


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 10, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> *clears throat* pig fish


*clearing the clearness left behind from clearing throat before* Literal minecraft character pfp
Yes I am a penguin


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 10, 2022)

Last person can't think of an original insult because they're a brash headed British child with no knowledge of the real world or how to form their own thoughts.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 10, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Last person can't think of an original insult because they're a brash headed British child with no knowledge of the real world or how to form their own thoughts.


peepee poopoo


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 11, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> peepee poopoo


Last person has restricted themselves to poorly constructed insults of length 2, which also appears to be their mental age


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 11, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Last person has restricted themselves to poorly constructed insults of length 2, which also appears to be their mental age


PEE
PEE
POO
POO
length 5


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 13, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> PEE
> PEE
> POO
> POO
> length 5


The last person refuses to change their insult from the same uninspired phrase used by toddlers across the world. They also cannot count to 6.
Length x = x words in your post.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 13, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> The last person refuses to change their insult from the same uninspired phrase used by toddlers across the world. They also cannot count to 6.
> Length x = x words in your post.


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 20, 2022)

The last person still believes in santa and the easter bunny.


----------



## Ayce (Apr 20, 2022)

It is physically impossible to believe that somebody can possibly have a snapchat bitmoji, and attempt to have a genuine conversation with somebody. It’s one thing to have one, and another to actually expect yourself to be taken seriously. <3


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 21, 2022)

The last person is too lazy to read back a few posts or they would realize I didn't make my pfp.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 21, 2022)

Last person is a homeless Among Us gamer who is strangely enough an absolute snob and miserable to interact with.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Apr 21, 2022)

Last person's signature is way too long


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 21, 2022)

Last person is a banana


----------



## Kumato (Apr 28, 2022)

last persons 3x3 pb single is half the time of their ao5 pb


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 28, 2022)

The last person is on twitter


----------



## Kumato (Apr 30, 2022)

thats by far the most devastating insult anyone has ever told me ;-;

last person likes pineapple pizza judging by their account banner


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 30, 2022)

Kumato said:


> thats by far the most devastating insult anyone has ever told me ;-;
> 
> last person likes pineapple pizza judging by their account banner


The last person doesn't like pineapple pizza according to the insulting of the last last person's liking of pineapple pizza
Shame on you


----------



## qwr (May 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> The last person doesn't like pineapple pizza according to the insulting of the last last person's liking of pineapple pizza
> Shame on you


last person is like pineapple pizza. belongs in the trash


----------



## qwr (May 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> last person is like a melting piece of ice under the sun


i'll cook you up and serve you for dinner


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> i'll brew you up in a cup of wine and serve it to my duck family


I'll chop, dice, slice and all things nice you and your duck family with my beak, fly to Antarctica, and feed your family to _my_ family.
Edit: I grew better wings so I can fly now


----------



## Imsoosm (May 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I'll chop, dice, slice and all things nice you and your duck family with my beak, fly to Antarctica, and feed your family to _my_ family.
> Edit: I grew better wings so I can fly now


Last penguin's brainpower can never reach the potential capacity of a duck's as it is too simpleminded to realize they can't fly however good their wings are.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (May 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> last penguin's brainpower can never reach the potential capacity of a duck's as it is too simpleminded to realize they can't fly however good their wings are.


ur mom

yeah this will probably be my only post here


----------



## qwr (May 7, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> ur mom
> 
> yeah this will probably be my only post here


did you roast yourself?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 7, 2022)

qwr said:


> did you roast yourself?


Last person asks a question instead of insulting other people.


----------



## qwr (May 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Last person asks a question instead of insulting other people.


I already did you, foie gras


----------



## Imsoosm (May 7, 2022)

qwr said:


> I already did you, foie gras


Last person doesn't know I understand French.

Fat liver


----------



## qwr (May 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Last person doesn't know I understand French.
> 
> Fat liver


Do you know of what animal?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 8, 2022)

qwr said:


> Do you know of what animal?


Last person doesn't understand the fact that I know what foie gras is.

You dare insult the ducks?? Prepare for war, my friend...


----------



## AidenCubes (Jul 30, 2022)

The last person cant accept the fact that he is not a duck


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 30, 2022)

Last person uses Hoya for 4x4


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 30, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Last person uses Hoya for 4x4


Last person has been so twisted by Jperm that they think that Hoya isn't viable.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 30, 2022)

Last person makes assumptions that I dislike Hoya because of a YouTuber.


----------



## hyn (Jul 30, 2022)

Last person has capital letters in their username


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 30, 2022)

Last person's name sounds like they just got hit in the crotch.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Jul 30, 2022)

Last person is too arrogant to believe they have a crotch


----------



## White KB (Jul 31, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> Last person is too arrogant to believe they have a crotch


Last person is not Technoblade


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Jul 31, 2022)

Last person doesn't know that I don't think I'm Technoblade and doesn't realize that Technoblade has passed away...

TECHNOBLADE NEVER DIES


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 31, 2022)

Last person thinks we never found out Techno died. The news spread like COVID.


----------



## White KB (Jul 31, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Last person thinks we never found out Techno died. The news spread like COVID.


Last person compares a legend to a virus


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 31, 2022)

White KB said:


> Last person compares a legend to a virus


Correction: I compared the news of his death to a virus.

So, in conclusion, last person can't understand a 5 word sentence.


----------



## AidenCubes (Jul 31, 2022)

The last person likes skewb


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 31, 2022)

Last person dislikes clock


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 31, 2022)

The last person knows CSP tracing but doesn't know full CS (and I have to do an annoying pause before saying the XT in their name because there's an a before it very slight nitpick i know but I'll take anything I can get)


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 31, 2022)

Last person doesn't realize the majority of CS is intuitive.


----------



## White KB (Jul 31, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Last person doesn't realize the majority of CS is intuitive.


Last person is amazing
Dang it, I ran out of insults


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 31, 2022)

Last person can only come up with 2 insults, one of which wasn't even correct.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 31, 2022)

Last persons foot looks like an egg.


----------



## qwr (Jul 31, 2022)

Idk what the big deal about Techno was when everyone was mourning him. AFAIK all he did was mc pvp. It's like when a celebrity you hear about dies and everyone is all sad. I would be sad but I literally dont know what he did


----------



## White KB (Jul 31, 2022)

qwr said:


> Idk what the big deal about Techno was when everyone was mourning him. AFAIK all he did was mc pvp. It's like when a celebrity you hear about dies and everyone is all sad. I would be sad but I literally dont know what he did


Last person forgot that Technoblade defeated Minecraft Hardcore with nothing but a USB steering wheel on the first try


----------



## qwr (Jul 31, 2022)

White KB said:


> Last person forgot that Technoblade defeated Minecraft Hardcore with nothing but a USB steering wheel on the first try


so what? lots of mc youtubers post gimmicks like that.


----------



## White KB (Jul 31, 2022)

qwr said:


> so what? lots of mc youtubers post gimmicks like that.


Last person has a point
Dang it, it happened again


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 31, 2022)

qwr said:


> Idk what the big deal about Techno was when everyone was mourning him. AFAIK all he did was mc pvp. It's like when a celebrity you hear about dies and everyone is all sad. I would be sad but I literally dont know what he did


Here let me help you
POV: Your nephew's cousin's dad's sister's boyfriend's dad's nephew died. Death is just sad, it doesn't matter who it is, as long as it's not a politician you're allowed to mourn.

anyway here's my insult:
Last person chose a top hat for their duck life character's hat.


----------



## qwr (Aug 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Here let me help you
> POV: Your nephew's cousin's dad's sister's boyfriend's dad's nephew died. Death is just sad, it doesn't matter who it is, as long as it's not a politician you're allowed to mourn.


I don't get your point. Distant family members have died and I don't really feel sad because I had never even heard of them before.
Also I don't understand your point about politicians. In fact I think people are way too lenient on whitewashing a politician's legacy on mourning his or her death, ex. people forgetting McCain was a war criminal or that Mandela was a communist terrorist.


----------



## White KB (Aug 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Here let me help you
> POV: Your nephew's cousin's dad's sister's boyfriend's dad's nephew died. Death is just sad, it doesn't matter who it is, as long as it's not a politician you're allowed to mourn.
> 
> anyway here's my insult:
> Last person chose a top hat for their duck life character's hat.


Last person forgot to say "bowler hat."


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 1, 2022)

Last person pays too much attention to the type of hat in their PFP.


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Aug 1, 2022)

Last person looks like an inflatable duck teletubby from Falls Guys and focuses on accessories than necessities <wait who dis for>
<3


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 1, 2022)

Last person is a baby penguin.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Aug 1, 2022)

Technoblade: Funny, light hearted, great to be around, made amazing content, very unique and characteristic, an inspiration. 

You:


----------



## White KB (Aug 1, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> Technoblade: Funny, light hearted, great to be around, made amazing content, very unique and characteristic, an inspiration.
> 
> You:


Last person forgot to say that Technoblade was also superb


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 1, 2022)

last person uses the most expensive cube on the market and probably doestn even use it


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 1, 2022)

Last person says someone uses a cube and doesn't use it, which makes no sense.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 1, 2022)

last person thinks hes a duck but hes really an otter


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 1, 2022)

Last person can't use the correct pronouns in my signature.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 2, 2022)

Last person is obsessed with pronouns.


----------



## White KB (Aug 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Last person is obsessed with pronouns.


Last person forgot that there are verbs


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Last person is obsessed with pronouns.


Damn, sorry I want to be comfortable as myself.


----------



## White KB (Aug 2, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Damn, sorry I want to be comfortable as myself.


I mean when you have a thread where the whole point is to insult people _somebody _is bound to get offended… Sorry you had to deal with that dyna


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Aug 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Last person is obsessed with pronouns.


WOW OK MAN OKKKK


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 2, 2022)

Last three people are ignorant snowflakes who think these insults are actually meaningful. Apologizing to someone on this thread is just idiotic. If you want to be comfortable than get off the thread stinky feet.


----------



## White KB (Aug 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Apologizing to someone on this thread is just idiotic.


Last person thinks apologizing to someone on this thread is idiotic


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 2, 2022)

Last person isn't even a Duck, your mother was a hamster and you father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 2, 2022)

Last person lives in Nebraska

Ninja'd rip


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 2, 2022)

Last person got ninja'd.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 2, 2022)

Last person's location stole my location (off topic but I might revive the duck lore that Quackville is a part of)


----------



## AidenCubes (Aug 2, 2022)

the last peson is part of a duck cult














can i join?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 2, 2022)

Last person thinks they need permission for everything.

yes.


----------



## Garf (Aug 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Last person thinks they need permission for everything.
> 
> yes.


Last person infuriates me by playing mind games with me.


----------



## White KB (Aug 2, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Last person lives in Nebraska


Wait, I live in Nebraska but I don't think @TheCubingCuber347 lives in my state. Nebraska is actually a great state to live in, other than the fact that we haven't had a comp in 3 1/2 years. However, I'm proud to say that I'm personally changing that, because I have actually talked with my church staff people and they said they like the idea and they would be able to do it, albeit over a year from now. I can see it now-- Welcome Back Nebraska 2023 or 2024 will be a great comp and I honestly can't wait for it to happen. I'll only have to travel 8 minutes. That's literally 30x as close as the next-nearest competition I've been to. It will be such a blessing for all 33 Nebraskans who have competed and registered on CubingUSA and the many more that I know (and those whom I don't) who have not been able to go to comps because of lack of availability.

But back to the point...



Garf said:


> Last person infuriates me by playing mind games with me.


Last person doesn't "ield" to traffic.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 23, 2022)

White KB said:


> Wait, I live in Nebraska but I don't think @TheCubingCuber347 lives in my state. Nebraska is actually a great state to live in, other than the fact that we haven't had a comp in 3 1/2 years. However, I'm proud to say that I'm personally changing that, because I have actually talked with my church staff people and they said they like the idea and they would be able to do it, albeit over a year from now. I can see it now-- Welcome Back Nebraska 2023 or 2024 will be a great comp and I honestly can't wait for it to happen. I'll only have to travel 8 minutes. That's literally 30x as close as the next-nearest competition I've been to. It will be such a blessing for all 33 Nebraskans who have competed and registered on CubingUSA and the many more that I know (and those whom I don't) who have not been able to go to comps because of lack of availability.
> 
> But back to the point...
> 
> ...


I was about to go for something very harsh but since I'm (not that) nice I just went with..
Last person's state hasn't has a comp in 3 years.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 23, 2022)

Last person needs to restate the other persons post to find an insult.


----------



## White KB (Aug 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Last person doesn't know how to use apostrophes.


The last person forgot to include a 'the' at the beginning of their sentence, but on the plus side this person does not necessitate the use of a spell-checker because their spelling is impeccable.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 23, 2022)

the last person sucks at insults


----------



## White KB (Aug 23, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> the last person sucks at insults


The last person thinks putting a cube on their head makes them CubeHead, and is therefore a wannabe


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

White KB said:


> The last person thinks putting a cube on their head makes them CubeHead, and is therefore a wannabe


Last person hates cubehead


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Last person glorifies their cat and won't accept that we are allowed to dislike popular YouTubers.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

The last person dislikes underrated youtubers.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Last person's statement contradicts* last last person's *statement.


Last person gave me a ****ing stroke


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

Last person already has a stroke


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Last person doesn't know how to find a creative insult.


----------



## White KB (Aug 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Last person doesn't know how to find a creative insult.


Last person knows how to make too many creative insults.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Last person doesn't know what an insult is?


----------



## White KB (Aug 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Last person doesn't know what an insult is?


Last person is insulting my insults


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Last person's location sounds like it came from a Series of Unfortunate Events ripoff.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Last person doesn't know the difference between reading a series and knowing about it.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

last person wont get a sub 8 3x3 single


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Last person thinks I get offended by saying I’m bad. Mf I know I suck there’s no reason to restate it.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

Last person sucks at smash bros ultimate. cmon just git gud


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Mate I don’t play SSBU anymore, and either way before I stopped I could beat 3 of my friends as Jigglypuff. anyway, last person is probably a Dream stan.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

last persons ducks will die next week.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Last person has offended the entire species of duck and is therefore subjected to guillotine by Sir Quackimus VVIX.

What the hell did I just say.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

last person got uno reverse carded now he has to go on the guillotine


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Last person can't use the correct pronouns in my signature.


Man do I really gotta do this one again.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

last person didnt even insult the last person.


----------



## White KB (Aug 24, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person didnt even insult the last person.


Last person is unoriginal


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Aug 25, 2022)

Last person is a premium member


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 25, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> Last person is a premium member


The last person tried to bribe me to give them wr at a comp.


----------



## White KB (Aug 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> The last person tried to bribe me to give them wr at a comp.


The last person thinks that the WCA would've approved it even if the bribe had worked


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 26, 2022)

last person is garfield but a wayyy dummer version


----------



## White KB (Aug 26, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> last person is garfield but a wayyy dummer version


The last person's insult doesn't even make sense. I got a literal 33 on my ACT.



And you didn't even spell "dummer" right. It's "dumber." And Garfield isn't capitalized like it should be. I call Uno reverse card on what you said.

And the last person also has a last name that's also an English word. Double insults.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 26, 2022)

the last person has to use a texas instrument to do his 3x3 scrambles


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 26, 2022)

last person hates texas


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 27, 2022)

last person is to chicken to sub to my yt channel


----------



## White KB (Aug 27, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> the last person has to use a texas instrument to do his 3x3 scrambles


Last person didn't even do an insult; I actually like my late 90s/early 2000s cubing setup (complete with gen 1 timer).


Jack Law said:


> last person is to chicken to sub to my yt channel


Pfft... hahaha  last person actually advertises their YouTube channel in an insult thread...
Subbing anyway but still (EDIT: Why doesn't your link work?)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 27, 2022)

Last persons foot looks like a fat dumpling made by a famous Chinese chef who got arrested for sprinkling human dandruff into his salt shaker and coated the lid with ethanol gas that he imported from the US and gave 2k people food poisoning at a city fair where he charged 35% more than his usual price claiming that he had added a large amount of rare spices to his dumplings to increase the good fortune of the morsels.


----------



## White KB (Aug 28, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Last persons foot looks like a fat dumpling made by a famous Chinese chef who got arrested for sprinkling human dandruff into his salt shaker and coated the lid with ethanol gas that he imported from the US and gave 2k people food poisoning at a city fair where he charged 35% more than his usual price claiming that he had added a large amount of rare spices to his dumplings to increase the good fortune of the morsels.


Last person made the insult too complicated haha


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 29, 2022)

Last person's cube picture thing in his WCA profile pic makes the background blend in with the Amazon Rainforest. And also it's missing a cube in the top left corner.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 30, 2022)

last person hates profile pics.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 30, 2022)

last person is rude for insulting thr last person who insulted the last person


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 30, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> last person is rude for insulting thr last person who insulted the last person


last person needs the same profile pic but without the cube on their head. it looks goofy :/


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 30, 2022)

last person hates goofy profile pics


----------



## White KB (Aug 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Last person thinks using a goofy profile picture makes himself look very cool.


Last person is a goose


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Last person is a yellow snowman with a hat and feet instead of a bottom section. And non-blueberry eyes. And a nose that may or may not be a carrot.


----------



## White KB (Aug 30, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I, @Noob's Cubes, am a yellow snowman with a hat and feet instead of a bottom section. And non-blueberry eyes. And a nose that may or may not be a carrot.


Look at the quoted message in this post I'm making right now. But... _really_ look at it.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Last person is so bad at insults that they need to copy mine and use it on me in order to insult me.


----------



## White KB (Aug 30, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I, @Noob's Cubes, am so bad at insults that I need to copy other peoples' insults and use them on them in order to insult them.


So? You obviously edited your post and blamed me for "copying" you. Your point?


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Last person is so bad at using an "Insult the last person" thread that he doesn't know that you have to start every reply with either Last person or The last person.


----------



## White KB (Aug 30, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is so bad at using an "Insult the last person" thread that he doesn't know that you have to start every reply with either Last person or The last person.


Last person is so bad at using an "Insult the last person" thread that he doesn't know that you don't have to start every reply with either Last person or The last person. Also, unoriginal.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Last person is obsessed with ducks.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 30, 2022)

White KB said:


> Last person is so bad at using an "Insult the last person" thread that he doesn't know that you don't have to start every reply with either Last person or The last person. Also, unoriginal.


The irony of this post is glorious.

Also, previous person is a noob.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Last person person doesn't know what irony is.


----------



## White KB (Aug 30, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I, @Noob's Cubes, don't know what irony is.


Need I say more


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Last person doesn't know this coll case


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 30, 2022)

Last person actually has no idea how to solve the cube


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Yeah just do R U until it solves, duh.

Also, last person likes cats.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 30, 2022)

i actually do like cats, so last person failed to insult me


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Last person doesn't realize that cat lovers are responsible for approximately 88.4% of all DNFs in competitions and approximately 96.2% of all +2s, as well as 93% of all +16s.


----------



## White KB (Aug 30, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person doesn't realize that cat lovers are responsible for approximately 88.4% of all DNFs in competitions and approximately 96.2% of all +2s, as well as 93% of all +16s.


I love cats, so I can vouch for this. I was thinking about cats when I got my +16


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Last person's reply was not an insult.


----------



## White KB (Aug 31, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person's reply was not an insult.


Last person can't take compliments

EDIT: Just realized this but... I do know that case and have known it since July 2018. Lol

((R' F R U) (R' F R U') (R' F' R U'))2 is the alg; I would have put it earlier but I didn't have a cube on me and I had it in muscle memory, just not the move names. Oof


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 31, 2022)

last persons insults are only "saying long and complicated things like stop saying the same things dude


----------



## White KB (Aug 31, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> last persons insults are only "saying long and complicated things like stop saying the same things dude


?
(Uncomplicated, as it only uses 1 character and is still mildly insulting.)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 31, 2022)

Last person is so bad at keeping their identity and location and credit card's location secret that I am currently at Keenan Bruce's house in Nebraska, stalking him and occasionally going to the grocery store and buying chocolate using his credit card.


----------



## White KB (Aug 31, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is so bad at keeping their identity and location and credit card's location secret that I am currently at Keenan Bruce's house in Nebraska, stalking him and occasionally going to the grocery store and buying chocolate using his credit card.


Ok, then what's the nearest grocery store called? And also, sometimes my bank won't even let _me_ use my card. We've been trying to figure it out for a bit.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 31, 2022)

It's called Hy-Vee.

Last person _again _did not insult me.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 31, 2022)

Last person thinks the earth is a globe.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 31, 2022)

Last person thinks ducks are flat.


----------



## White KB (Aug 31, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> It's called Hy-Vee.
> 
> Last person _again _did not insult me.


Nope, not Hy-Vee.
Last person claims to be stalking people but... isn't?


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 31, 2022)

That's what I want you to think.

Also, last person is 34% off of a complete square.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 1, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> That's what I want you to think.
> 
> Also, last person is 34% off of a complete square.


Last person is a Noob.
EDIT: I didn't realize while posting this that it had already been said.


----------



## White KB (Sep 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Last person is a Noob.
> EDIT: I didn't realize while posting this that it had already been said.


Last person has 2 'g's in their username


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 1, 2022)

Last person is a duck who never grew up, so he put on a hat!
sorry if that was mean. I'm not used to insulting non-family. I meant it in good, clean fun.


----------



## White KB (Sep 1, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Last person is a duck who never grew up, so he put on a hat!
> sorry if that was mean. I'm not used to insulting non-family. I meant it in good, clean fun.


Last person is a cheese


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

White KB said:


> Last person is a cheese
> 
> View attachment 20578View attachment 20579


Last person has a PFP from a game that we all played in fourth grade.

jk I love the game and the PFP


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 1, 2022)

Last person tries to be number 1, but never will.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 1, 2022)

Last person tries to be top 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000, but never will.


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person tries to be top 50th percentile, but never will.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

The last person is a bird that can't fly


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Sep 2, 2022)

The last person is a cube with the wrong color scheme


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

My cube has no color scheme. you can permutate the edges in any random orientation.


----------



## White KB (Sep 2, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> My cube has no color scheme. you can permutate the edges in any random orientation.


Last person has a point and can therefore hurt people


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

that last comment was beautiful. I have no insult!!!


----------



## White KB (Sep 2, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> that last comment was beautiful. I have no insult!!!


Hallelujah!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Last 2 people are taking this thread off topic.


----------



## White KB (Sep 2, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last 2 people are taking this thread off topic.


Last person still doesn't understand what irony is


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is not that great at 2x2


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is terrible at insulting.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

last person is a 6 slice pizza on another 6 slice pizza


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person's location is a steven he quote


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person doesnt believe the story of Jesus Christ

EDIT: cool 60 messages

Edit 2: DCC why the co-


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person is a 6 slice pizza on another 6 slice pizza
> View attachment 20593


I like pizza . So,that wasn't an insult. 

Last person couldn't insult me! Lol


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person said “lol” in an insult.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person dislikes when people say lol in an insult.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person isnt like DynaXT (be more like them)

EDIT: DCC why the Meh?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person hates ducks and can't spell the word "hard".


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Last person hates ducks and can't spell the word "hard".


I was trying to reply to Noobs cubes before DCC replied.

Last person's pfp is a pizza SQ-1


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

My theory as to DCC's strange and random reactions is that he's trying to raise his reaction score.

Last person is cubed up.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is a homeless person living in a window.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is not worth my time to insult so I'll insult Noob's Cube.

Last person is a bumbling hornet without a face who still hasn't learned how to communicate in English. What sense does it make that reacting to someone's post raises ones own reaction score? Only a raging mutated gerbil with an ear infection would say something like that. Must every insult be uninsulting? Is this not an insult thread? Only a dyslexic beaver with a tomato garlic smelling wart inside of their bellybutton would take to that kind of behavior!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is scared to insult me! Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

last person took it WAY too far

(talking to DCC)

actuall last person is blue irl


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person does not know how to spell "too".


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

Blue is my favorite color. 

Last person is a cube that belongs to a noob. Lol


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person does not realize that I am multiple cubes that belong to a noob.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person cant bother to change their pfp. (literally, its not hard at all)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

I don't want to change my pfp.

Last person's profile picture has a weird animal in it.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is a mew mew


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person doesn't know the difference between a mew and a mewtwo.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

last person HAS to talk to my stepbrother (he likes pokemon) and dont talk to ME about pokemon.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person loves pokemon from the bottom of his heart.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is a pokemon stan and not a dream stan


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is jealous that he doesn't have pokemon


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person got hit by a car playing pokemon go


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is also jealous that he doesn't have pokemon.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

(talking to cuberswoop) last person wishes he lived in the country.

(to noobs cubes) Last person is a duck


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 2, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Last person is a pokemon stan and not a dream stan


That’s a compliment, what is it doing on an insult thread?


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 2, 2022)

last person hates the number 69 

(pls dont hate me, but i have 69 messages now )


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 2, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person hates the number 69
> 
> (pls dont hate me, but i have 69 messages now )


And why is that important? Your insults are weak and meaningless.


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Sep 2, 2022)

Last person is a sadist for wanting to remove 3x3



Spoiler: woops didnt see new posts (was for da guy who invalidated my insult)



Last person forgot to insult my invalid insult
woops didnt see the new posts lul


----------



## White KB (Sep 3, 2022)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> Last person is a sadist for wanting to remove 3x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last person didn't get extremely lucky and find an entire unopened deck of Pokémon cards that had gotten thrown away while cleaning the bathroom and then shown it to their employer who told them to keep it like what happened to me


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Sep 3, 2022)

White KB said:


> Last person didn't get extremely lucky and find an entire unopened deck of Pokémon cards that had gotten thrown away while cleaning the bathroom and then shown it to their employer who told them to keep it like what happened to me


Last person forgot to do their homework yesterday


----------



## White KB (Sep 4, 2022)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> Last person forgot to do their homework yesterday


Last person is right


----------



## ProStar (Sep 5, 2022)

Last person lives in the 3rd most boring state in the US


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 5, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Last person lives in the 3rd most boring state in the US


What’s second and first?

Last person at one point had borderline slaves to increase his reaction score.


----------



## White KB (Sep 5, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> What’s second and first?
> 
> Last person at one point had borderline slaves to increase his reaction score.


Last person is a reaction


----------



## ProStar (Sep 5, 2022)

Last person is a duck



BenChristman1 said:


> What’s second and first?



Wyoming and Kansas



BenChristman1 said:


> Last person at one point had borderline slaves to increase his reaction score.



I prefer to think of them as "unpaid laborers"


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Last person is a duck


Last person can't think of an insult, so he uses one that has already been used twice!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 5, 2022)

Last persons mama is so fat because shes a discord mod.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't have discord, so, you better try again because that was weak. Hahaha!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 5, 2022)

But your mom might have discord and she wont let you have discord.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> But your mom might have discord and she wont let you have discord.


No one in my house has discord! Lol weak sauce, man ! Hahahaha!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 5, 2022)

Last person IS a sause


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

Again, weak. Try again. Hahaha!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 5, 2022)

Last person WANTS to be hunted down by the FBI because he revealed his location.

EDIT: also he didnt insult me 3 times in a row


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 5, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> also he didnt nsult me 3 times in a row


You say as if you’re insulting him.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 5, 2022)

last person did not insult the last person.


----------



## White KB (Sep 6, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> last person did not insult the last person.


Last person insulted an insult smh


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 6, 2022)

Last person should change the green in his pfp to a purple (thats better now.)


----------



## White KB (Sep 6, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Last person should change the green in his pfp to a purple (thats better now.)


Last person needs to change the exposure on their pfp to account for the backlit cat.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 6, 2022)

Last person is too lazy to write "profile picture".


----------



## White KB (Sep 7, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is too lazy to write "profile picture".


The last person is too lazy to understand "lingo."

Additionally, they also had a grammatically incorrect sentence because they didn't realize the period goes before the closing quotation mark.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 8, 2022)

Last person has not solved a square-1 intuitively.


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person has not solved a square-1 intuitively.


Last person hasn't either


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 9, 2022)

Last person should solve a square-1 intuitevly


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Last person should solve a square-1 intuitevly


The last person doesn't realize that all squan algs are intuitive once you know enough of them; once you understand the cube, you become one with the cube.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 9, 2022)

Last person's star wars reference was incorrect.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 9, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person's star wars reference was incorrect.


Last person likes the sequels! Lol


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 9, 2022)

Absolutely not!

Also, last person thinks that Jar Jar is a Sith.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 9, 2022)

Haha!
Last person is addicted to death sticks


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 9, 2022)

Last person is addicted to wands of destiny.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 9, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is addicted to wands of destiny.


I don't get that reference


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 9, 2022)

Last person doesn't get that reference.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 9, 2022)

Last person makes complicated references


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 11, 2022)

Last person doesn't realize how simple that reference is.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 11, 2022)

Last 3-4 people care about movie references way too much.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 11, 2022)

Last person has never watched any movies.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 11, 2022)

Last person should stop watching movies and actually touch grass


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 12, 2022)

Last person should stop touching grass and watch movies.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Last person should stop touching grass and watch movies.


Last person should keep not touching grass but do something productful like learning every county in Michigan, their county seats, and license plate and what poles they use in every country and follow cars and meta and vibes and then dominate geoguessr.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 12, 2022)

Last person thinks I play geoguessr.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 12, 2022)

Last person is copying Dora the explorer by changing their location.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 12, 2022)

Last person was Last seen insulting a person.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 12, 2022)

Last person was last seen reading fan fics


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 12, 2022)

Last person was last seen on Cubehead's youtube channel, even though everyone knows that Tingman is so much better.


----------



## White KB (Sep 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Last person thinks I play geoguessr.


Last person is secretly a geoguessr master


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 14, 2022)

Last person was seen irl by an 11 y/o kid walking to school with his pfp being a cat (I was talking to Imsoosm, not White KB)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 14, 2022)

Last person has less reaction score than messages.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 14, 2022)

Last person has less than 1000 more reactions than messages. In fact, lest person doesn't even have 1k.


----------



## White KB (Sep 15, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Last person has less than 1000 more reactions than messages. In fact, last person doesn't even have 1k.


Last person has 2000 more reactions than messages. In fact, last person doesn't even have 2k.


----------



## ProStar (Sep 15, 2022)

Last three insults have been the talk of peasants


----------



## White KB (Sep 15, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Last three insults have been the talk of peasants


*_claps_*


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 15, 2022)

Last person should've used the emoji for clapping.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 15, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Last person should've used the emoji for clapping.


Last person has a cat's butt as their pfp.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 19, 2022)

Hello? where is everyone?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 19, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Hello? where is everyone?
> View attachment 20765


Last person is crying


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 4, 2022)

Last person enjoys watching other people suffer.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 4, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person enjoys watching other people suffer.


Last person is a slave to a Noob!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 4, 2022)

Last person is a slave to a non-cuber.


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 10, 2022)

Last person can no longer speak in this forum


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

Huh?

Last person's insult made absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 12, 2022)

Last person doesn't have any sense. 
its a joke. Please don't hate me!


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 12, 2022)

last person doesnt even listen to my podcast on spotify 

https://open.spotify.com/show/2J5JKSLuSvsz9QED6POYFY?si=b4f5c71f44ad4b3a cough cough


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Oct 12, 2022)

Last person makes a podcast on buffalo wings for less time than their pb


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

Last person actually wastes their time going onto Jack Law's podcast and listening to his episode about buffalo wings.


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 12, 2022)

last person doesntknow the next episode will be about cstimer vx cubedesk debate


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

Last person is a liar.


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 13, 2022)

Last person is a patriots fan


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 13, 2022)

Last person is persisting in their dishonest ways.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 13, 2022)

Last person hates football


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 13, 2022)

I hate watching football. I enjoy playing it.

Last person does not realize that football is actually handegg.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 13, 2022)

last person is the egg being handed


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 13, 2022)

Last person broke the egg.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 13, 2022)

Last person thinks they are in the Matrix.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 13, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person thinks they are in the Matrix.


Last person took the wrong pill.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 13, 2022)

Last person likes the 4th.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 13, 2022)

Last person has never come close to being 4th in anything


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 14, 2022)

If you consider 1st place far away from 4th then I guess.

Last person has 4 cats.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 14, 2022)

Wrong! I have 14 cats! 

Last person has no pets at all


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 14, 2022)

That's not an insult.

Last person does not know how to solve a 1x1.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 14, 2022)

Last person can't insult at all. All of your last couple insult were weak!
(And yes, I can solve a 1x1)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 14, 2022)

Last person does not realize that "all" refers to 3 or more and "couple" refers to two, therefore his grammar is incorrect. Also, he can't solve a 1x1 because a 1x1 cannot be scrambled and is therefore always solved.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 14, 2022)

Last person doesn't realize my grammar is always incorrect, and that a 1x1 can be scrambled and solved, but the concept is too hard to grasp by the brain of a Noob's cube.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 14, 2022)

Last person puts too much energy into square-1 instead of 3x3 and is therefore not as good as me at 3x3.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 14, 2022)

Quite the opposite actually. Last person put too much time into 3x3, that he's bad at everything else.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 14, 2022)

Except 2x2.

Last person still has bad grammar.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 14, 2022)

And that will never change!!
Last person still has very weak insults.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> And that will never change!!
> Last person still has very weak insults.


Last person cannot roast.


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Last person cannot roast.


last person is a duck and too cute and has weak insults so i cannot roast


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> last person is a duck and too cute and has weak insults so i cannot roast


Last person's insults are so weak, when he insults you, you feel complimented.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 15, 2022)

Last person is Nigel.


----------



## ProStar (Oct 15, 2022)

Last person simps ducks


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Last person doesn't know what simp means.


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Last person doesn't know what simp means.


last person is speaking fax


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 16, 2022)

Last person doesn't know how to spell.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 17, 2022)

Last person calls football soccer


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 17, 2022)

Last Person averages sub-30 (Hours)


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Oct 18, 2022)

Last person doesn't know I'm in their walls
always watching, always waiting, ever patient


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 19, 2022)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> Last person doesn't know I'm in their walls
> always watching, always waiting, ever patient


last person said something that did absolutely nothing to me


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 19, 2022)

Last person uses GAN as their main (who does?)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 19, 2022)

Max Park and Tymon Kolasinski.

Last person probably mains a Rubik's brand.


----------



## LBr (Oct 19, 2022)

Last person didn’t research and makes an outdated statement regarding max parks main 3x3


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

Last person is a human


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 23, 2022)

Last person's reply was not an insult at all.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person's reply was not an insult at all.


Misread the thread lol

Last person has so low self confidence that he says he is noob


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 24, 2022)

Last person has no self confidence at all.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 25, 2022)

Last person doesn't know how to insult me so made something up


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 27, 2022)

Last person actualy hates ducks but dressed as a duck so all the ducks would like him, but what they didnt know is that the last person is experimenting on all the ducks on the forum.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 27, 2022)

Last person used the word "duck" too many times in their insult.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 27, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person used the word "duck" too many times in their insult.


last person is a duck word nazi


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 28, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> last person is a duck word nazi


last person is an actual nazi


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 28, 2022)

Last person is lying and thus tarnishing the reputation of ducks.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 28, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Last person is lying and thus tarnishing the reputation of ducks.


Last person sucks at detecting lies


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Last person sucks at detecting lies


last person is a liar


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 28, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> last person is a liar


last person says things without proof


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> last person says things without proof


last person says that I say things without proof without showing a proof


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 28, 2022)

Last person has no proof about having proof that the person before him has proof of lying of having proof of the third to last person lying.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 28, 2022)

last 6 people called each other pinocchio


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last 6 people called each other pinocchio


last person misread the title "insult the last person" for "insult the last 6 people"


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 28, 2022)

last person hates comebacks for insulting multiple people


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 28, 2022)

Hey look 1000th message 

EDIT: Filipe why the confused


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 28, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person hates comebacks for insulting multiple people


Last person's about page says he still uses BEGINNER cfop!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 28, 2022)

Last person has more people following him then people he follows himself (im installing u )


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Last person has more people following him then people he follows himself (im installing u )


Last person still uses steven he memes despite it already being 1 year


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 29, 2022)

Last person mains Skewb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Last person mains Skewb


Last person cannot differentiate good and bad


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 29, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Last person cannot differentiate good and bad


Skewb is just worse Pyraminx

Last person can't differentiate good and bad but says that of me


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Skewb is just worse Pyraminx
> 
> Last person can't differentiate good and bad but says that of me


Last person never learnt grammar.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 30, 2022)

Last person never learned duckology.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 31, 2022)

last persons pfp is a PLL that I hate.

EDIT: wait I thought that was a V perm


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 31, 2022)

Last person doesn't know full pll!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 31, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Last person doesn't know full pll!


last perso doesnt know what pll is


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 31, 2022)

last person's life is a pll and he can't solve it


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 31, 2022)

Last person has no life.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 31, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person has no life.


last person is wrong


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 31, 2022)

Last person cannot prove their claim.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 1, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person cannot prove their claim.


last person wants a proof for something obvious


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 1, 2022)

Last person thinks that it's obvious that they have a life.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 2, 2022)

Last person is wrong at being wrong


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 2, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Last person is wrong at being wrong


last person has chungus cat as pfp


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 4, 2022)

Last person is a chungus cat.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2022)

Last person does not even know 1LLL and UF5 algset and is not a serious cuber.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

Last person is not even a serious enough cuber to learn a mere 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 algorithms to one-look the cube.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is not even a serious enough cuber to learn a mere 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 algorithms to one-look the cube.


last person insults someone that is trying to learn 10k algs to solve the cube .01 sec faster


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

Last person's pbs look a little sus.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person's pbs look a little sus.


last person is jelly


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

Last person doesn't know how to play slither.io.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 8, 2022)

last person doesn't have any .io games on their phone so they can't play slither.io, so hes just saying something about himself as well


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 8, 2022)

Last person doesn't realise that you can also play .io games on a pc.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 8, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person doesn't realise that you can also play .io games on a pc.


last person doesn't know you can't play tetr.io on a phone


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 8, 2022)

last person doesn't know that you can't play sports on a phone because he thinks that video games count.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 8, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> last person doesn't know that you can't play sports on a phone because he thinks that video games count.


last person affirmations doesn't make sense


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 8, 2022)

Last person's profile picture doesn't make sense.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 8, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person's profile picture doesn't make sense.


last person can't admire art in its purest form


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 8, 2022)

Last person's profile pic is not art in its purest form.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 8, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person's profile pic is not art in its purest form.


last person is confirming what I said


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 9, 2022)

last person needs to tell people how to get a pfp like his.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person needs to tell people how to get a pfp like his.


last person just need to google an animated gif, download it and upload to its profile


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 9, 2022)

last persons pfp isn't known how to obtain


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last persons pfp isn't known how to obtain


last person wants my gif. it's mine, go get your own


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 9, 2022)

last person was too late because I already got one when they made that post


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Nov 9, 2022)

Last person calls gif *jeff* and not *jhiff*


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 10, 2022)

Last person calls gif "Gif" and not "jif"


----------



## n0nco (Nov 10, 2022)

last person has cube's from noobs


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 10, 2022)

last person used an overused joke


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 13, 2022)

Last person is a joke.


----------



## n0nco (Nov 13, 2022)

last person is insulting the person who is technically standing up for them


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 13, 2022)

Last person does not know how to use the word "technically".


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 14, 2022)

last person is technically being creepy because of his location


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 14, 2022)

Last person does not know the difference between a statement of fact and an insult.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 15, 2022)

last persons name is a fact


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 16, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last persons name is a fact


last person doesnt know what a fact is


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 17, 2022)

Last person's location is not a fact.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 17, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person's location is not a fact.


Says the one who isnt a duck


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 17, 2022)

Says the one who is a duck


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 17, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Says the one who is a duck


Says the one who cant use emojis properly


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 7, 2022)

Says the one who is in the pond swimming with ducks.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2022)

Last person probably solves their pfp case with a wide T-perm


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 7, 2022)

Last persons pfp is non cubing related


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 8, 2022)

Last person is a hypocrite


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 9, 2022)

last person said something that is confusing to me


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Dec 9, 2022)

Last person is just as confused as I am!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 9, 2022)

last person didnt insult me. he actually complimented me


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 9, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person didnt insult me. he actually complimented me


last person takes insults as compliments


----------



## arbivara (Dec 13, 2022)

last person's team got outed from the World Cup


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 13, 2022)

Last person lives in the same country as the second last person, therefore, if telling the second last person that their team was eliminated from the world cup is an insult, they are basically insulting themself as well.


----------



## arbivara (Dec 13, 2022)

Last person likes to state the obvious.
PS: sune lovers, lets unite!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

last person loves sune


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> last person loves sune


last persone sunehow doesn't like good algs


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 13, 2022)

last person makes bad puns


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 13, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person makes bad puns


last person must be punsnished


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 14, 2022)

Last person made an insult a mother would say


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 15, 2022)

Last person's location isn't even a location.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 15, 2022)

last person cant use deductive reasoning to find out that my location is heaven


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 15, 2022)

last person is dead


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 15, 2022)

Last person thinks that being dead is necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person thinks that being dead is necessarily a bad thing.


last person wants to be dead


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

Last person try hard's skewb.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 16, 2022)

Last person has bad grammar.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

Last person uses a generic grammer insult.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

Last person doesnt know that I quit skewb


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

Last person doesn't update signature.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

last person ninja'd me


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 16, 2022)

last person used the fortnite ninja reference


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person used the fortnite ninja reference


last person thinks fornite invented ninjas


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

last person says english is not his native language but speaks perfect english


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Dec 16, 2022)

Last person's profile picture has the worst sentence (if you could even call it that) I've ever seen!


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

Last person has never seen true art.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 17, 2022)

Last person has deluded themself into thinking that they have seen true art.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 19, 2022)

last person never made true art


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 19, 2022)

Last person is obsessed with making true art


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 20, 2022)

last person forgot to ask if I can even make trrue art. (The answer is no btw)


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 20, 2022)

Last person cannot make true art.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 20, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> Last person cannot make true art.


last person was the one messi was calling a "bobo"


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 20, 2022)

Last person cares about American soccer.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 21, 2022)

Last person is solve cube


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 21, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is solve cube


last person is right


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 21, 2022)

Last person is left


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 22, 2022)

last person is middle


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 22, 2022)

Last person is copying others.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 22, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> Last person is copying others.


Last person is overwhelmed by the power of Ctrl+c / Ctrl+v


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 22, 2022)

Last person is underwhelmed by the power of Ctrl+c / Ctrl+v


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 22, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is underwhelmed by the power of Ctrl+c / Ctrl+v


last person dropped a screw on his friend's tuna and went to jail


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> last person dropped a screw on his friend's tuna and went to jail


Last person made something up just to reply.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person claims to be a cuber but is actually a dodecahedron.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> Last person made something up just to reply.


it was a reference to an episode of Kenan & Kel


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person failed to insult the person previous to them.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person has a boring PLL as a pfp.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person has a boring puzzle as their pfp.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person doesn't understand that a friend dared me to put it as a pfp and that I don't even HAVE an examinx.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person's friend's dares aren't daring.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person insulted me for @Zacian1516's problems.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person attempted to insult me based on my last insult and failed miserably.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person just doesn't want to stop arguing.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2022)

wow a lot happened here


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person is seemingly amazed by an series of events that are not amazing.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person insulted someone who is correct.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person thinks being correct makes one impervious or above insults.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person assumes everybody on this thread knows high-level words like "impervious."


----------



## Zacian1516 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person assumes everyone is dumb.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person is dumb himself.


----------



## Zacian1516 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person is also dumb himself.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person copied me because he's too lazy to come up with a creative insult.


----------



## Zacian1516 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person assumes I am lazy when I simply deflected his insult back to him


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person is obsessed with Pokemon.


----------



## Zacian1516 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person is obsessed with Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person is copying my other's friend's claim that I have a crush on feliks (and in reality I don't).


----------



## Zacian1516 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person hates how he loves Feliks, so he denies it.


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 23, 2022)

Last person makes no sense


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> Last person makes no sense


last person too


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person three.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person has bland profile pic


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person has disturbing profile pic


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person is so slow that a GAN 13 is as fast a Rubik's brand


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person is too lazy to check my profile and see that their last statement was incorrect


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is too lazy to check my profile and see that their last statement was incorrect


Last person is stalker


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person cannot prove their claim.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person cannot prove their claim.


Last person is incorrect, as their profile literally says "Location: Your window, stalking you"


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person cannot prove that I am telling the truth about my location


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 25, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Last person is incorrect, as their profile literally says "Location: Your window, stalking you"


Last person hopes that he's not offending you too bad


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person takes offense at being called a liar and thinks that others have the same opinion.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 25, 2022)

last person was called a "bobo" by messi and went home crying


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person cannot come up with a new insult and recycles his old ones with a slightly different wording.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person cannot come up with a new insult and recycles his old ones with a slightly different wording.


last person doesn't tolerates mistakes


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person does not know what a mistake is


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person takes offense at being called a liar and thinks that others have the same opinion.


Dude I was being serious. I don't want to be too mean to anyone on the forum.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 25, 2022)

Last person is unconfident about insulting people.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person is walking with a duck costume

EDIT: SNAKED


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person is bonking


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 26, 2022)

last persons insult was obvious


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person's insult seems to agree with the 2nd last person, who insulted them.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 26, 2022)

last person thinks that the second to last person behind them is someone other than themselves.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person is wrong


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 26, 2022)

last person failed at deductive reasoning, so he just assumes that I am wrong


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person actually believes that I am 22


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 26, 2022)

last person is immature for their age


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person does not know my age and therefore cannot judge my maturity level based on my age


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 26, 2022)

last person doesnt know their IQ because they never have done an IQ test before


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person is incorrect


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 26, 2022)

last person is to afraid to show his immaturity


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person is spewing random stuff to try to insult me


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person thinks that an 11 y/o cant make insults


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person is still spewing random stuff to try to insult me.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 26, 2022)

last person is fatherless


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 26, 2022)

Last person tries to insult me for immaturity and then says something which could actually potentially be insulting to me if I actually was fatherless.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 27, 2022)

last person has no friends


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Dec 27, 2022)

Last two people are so bad at insults, it's just sad!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 27, 2022)

Last person needs to read the thread title again


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 28, 2022)

last person is actually being reasonable for once : )


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 28, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person is actually being reasonable for once : )


last person accidentally a cube


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 29, 2022)

last person accidentally a solve


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 1, 2023)

Last person's grammar is so bad that I don't even know what they're saying


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 1, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person's grammar is so bad that I don't even know what they're saying


last person doesn't know the meaning of the phrase "あなたは豚のように見えます" so the phrase is true in its case


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 1, 2023)

Last person looks like a pig


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 1, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person looks like a pig


last person is obsessed with sunes.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 1, 2023)

Last person has something against sunes


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 1, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person has something against sunes


last person looks like a pig


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 1, 2023)

Last person is not original enough to come up with their own insults and has resorted to using mine against me


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 1, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is not original enough to come up with their own insults and has resorted to using mine against me


last person thinks he created the insult but forgot I created it in japanese so I have the legal right to use it as I wish


----------



## helloimcubedup (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person forgot that noobs cubes could google translate that japanese thing.

EDIT: it says "you look like a pig"


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

helloimcubedup said:


> Last person forgot that noobs cubes could google translate that japanese thing.
> 
> EDIT: it says "you look like a pig"


last person smells like a pig


----------



## helloimcubedup (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person eats like a pig


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person solves 3x3 like a pig


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person solves 3x3 like a pig


last pig thinks he is a person just because he can talk.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last pig doesn't realize that he is the only pig who has posted in this thread and is therefore insulting himself


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> oink oink oink


I can't undertand P I G L A N G U A G E


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last pig is so stupid that not only do they think that other people are speaking pig language, they can't even understand their own language


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

last pig is disgruntled with life


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person makes baseless statements


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person makes baseless statements


last pig doesn't know that if you're baseless, you just buy a base. duh


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person did not buy a base


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person did not buy a base


last pig makes baseless arguments that are empty in meaning but dense in phrases


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person did not realize that my arguments went to the store and bought bases


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person did not realize that my arguments went to the store and bought bases


last pig's arguments got so fed up with their owner that they tried to have their own bases


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person's arguments don't have bases


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person's arguments don't have bases


last pig plays baseball with arguments because he is a loser


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person doesn't know how to play baseball


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person doesn't know how to play baseball


last pig thinks that you should play know how to play baseball to be sucessful at life


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person is unsuccessful at life, which proves my point


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is successful at life, which unproves my point


last pig is absolutely right


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person just admitted that my insult is correct by the fact that he is unable to respond to it and instead responds to a quote that he just made up


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I'm a filthy pig and I have nothing good to say


Last pig keeps saying the truth


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person is proving my point even further


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Last pig *insults *me by saying that "I'm proving his point even further", thus admitting he is L Y I N G


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Last person is wrong


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Last person is wrong


no, I'm Filipe


----------



## helloimcubedup (Jan 3, 2023)

last person didnt reveal any of his personal info because we already know his full name


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person didnt reveal any of his personal info because we already know his full name


Last person is not active on the forum (last seen 5 hours ago!)


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Cuber987 said:


> Last person is not active on the forum (last seen 5 hours ago!)


Last person's favorite OLL case is headlights


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Cuber Score said:


> Last person's favorite OLL case is headlights


Last person is wrong.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person likes Max Park and Yusheng Du


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person's profile picture is the hardest puzzle out there that even they don't know how to solve.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person is pissed because he can't solve square-1


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person doesn't want people to know that they average 9:59.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person doesn't want people to know he averages around 10 seconds for the cross


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person is a liar and watches Ms. Rachel baby learning on youtube even though they are not a baby.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person mains a pride Rubik's brand


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Cuber Score said:


> Last person mains a pride Rubik's brand


Last person mains the original erno rubik cube made from rubber bands for springs.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person has a crush on Felix Zemdegs


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Zacian1516 said:


> Last person is obsessed with Feliks Zemdegs


Last person copied another insult made at me.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person can't stay in tune and buys his instruments from Amazon


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person is referencing something that nobody except me and @Zacian1516 will understand; our flute playing.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Cuber987 said:


> Last person is a liar and watches Ms. Rachel baby learning on youtube even though they are not a baby.


Last person can't argue on a forum he's on so much


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person averages almost double me, so they can't argue with me.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Cuber987 said:


> Last person averages almost double me, so they can't argue with me.


Last person's bio implies the opposite of what he just said, bro can't even argue let alone solve a puppet cube or square-1


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Cuber Score said:


> let alone solve a puppet cube or square-1


Neither can the last person.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

last person can't get into OH


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person averages on 3x3 more than I do on OH.


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

last person doesn't cube like @David Zemdegs


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person is insulting someone else, not me. (and btw I average 22 so yeah)


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

Last person doesn't understand that I think @David Zemdegs is a good cuber, and also:
Last person goes on Tumblr cubing chats


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 5, 2023)

Last person's profile pic is the only puzzle that they can solve


----------



## helloimcubedup (Jan 5, 2023)

last person is finally correct


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 5, 2023)

Last person failed to insult


----------



## Garf (Jan 5, 2023)

Cuber987 said:


> Last person failed to insult


Last person DNFed on their profile picture.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 6, 2023)

Last person dnfed on BLD


----------



## d--- (Jan 6, 2023)

Last person has a generic pll as their profile pic


----------



## helloimcubedup (Jan 6, 2023)

last person is so embarresed to say that their a duck that they censored most of their name (we all know what it says, it says duck)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 6, 2023)

last person insulted someone for being embarrassed and in the process embarrassed themself by not knowing how to spell embarrassed



d--- said:


> Last person has a generic pll as their profile pic



It's not generic. It's Aa perm, the king of the PLLs


----------



## d--- (Jan 6, 2023)

d--- said:


> Last person has a generic pll as their profile pic


Last person proves my point and their warped view of reality at the same time


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Saturday at 6:00 AM)

d--- said:


> Last person proves my point and their warped view of reality at the same time


last person censored duck


----------



## d--- (Saturday at 6:23 AM)

Last person is a hypocrite as they are a duck themsleves


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Saturday at 11:21 PM)

Last person does not understand the concept of hypocrisy


----------



## d--- (Sunday at 12:25 AM)

Last person needs to tell us what version of incorrect dictionary he uses


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sunday at 2:33 PM)

Last person needs to check the 2022 Oxford dictionary


----------



## d--- (Sunday at 11:59 PM)

Last person seems to think that I don't know that a hypocrite is someone who criticises other people for something they do themselves and therefore @NigelTheCuber is one


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 12:26 AM)

What did I do?


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 12:32 AM)

I know what hypocrysy is but Idk how I was one.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Monday at 6:30 PM)

last person forgot what this thread was about


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 7:44 PM)

Last person doesn’t know how to play the drums


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Monday at 10:44 PM)

Last person's sig is obvious


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 10:50 PM)

Last person couldn’t beat me cause he’s a noob


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Monday at 10:51 PM)

I ran a mile in 6:22 like a month ago so therefore:

Last person is wrong


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 11:11 PM)

The last person couldn’t beat me at cubing tho.


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 11:13 PM)

Actually nvm, last person is really dumb (me)


----------



## d--- (Monday at 11:13 PM)

Last person is confusing me to the point I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 11:14 PM)

Last person is correct


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 4:25 PM)

Last person did not insult the last person


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Tuesday at 4:26 PM)

Last person also did not insult the last person


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 4:27 PM)

Last person makes a new thread for every idea he has.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Tuesday at 4:28 PM)

last person makes me check how many threads I make, causing me emotional damage.


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 4:29 PM)

Last person has emotional damage


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Tuesday at 4:30 PM)

Last person is correct.


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 4:31 PM)

Last person refuses to insult me


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Tuesday at 4:33 PM)

Last person has extremely bland profile picture.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Tuesday at 4:35 PM)

h a m p t e r


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Tuesday at 4:35 PM)

last person causes me more emotional damage, and also declares war against all hampte- I mean, hampsters for being racist.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Tuesday at 4:54 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> last person causes me more emotional damage, and also declares war against all hampte- I mean, hampsters for being racist.


last hampter misspelled hampter by "hamp*s*ter"


----------



## helloimcubedup (Tuesday at 4:59 PM)

last person failed his spelling career


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Tuesday at 5:02 PM)

helloimcubedup said:


> last person failed his spelling career


last person failed at life


----------



## Running for cube (Tuesday at 5:02 PM)

So did last person


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Tuesday at 5:31 PM)

Running for cube said:


> So did last person


last person failed to insult me because I don't feel like a failure. I AM A FAILURE


----------



## Running for cube (Tuesday at 5:33 PM)

Last person was confused because I wasn’t insulting him we sent ours at the same time. Therefore last person is dumb.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Tuesday at 5:34 PM)

Running for cube said:


> Last person was confused because I wasn’t insulting him we sent ours at the same time. Therefore last person is dumb.


last person oversimplify things by making them binary. one can be dumb in a certain form but smart in other areas, thus tagging someone as dumb is a dumb action


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Tuesday at 5:40 PM)

Last person doesn't know that an attack is now being planned against all ducks.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Tuesday at 5:40 PM)

Last person wants war (me)


----------



## Running for cube (Tuesday at 6:19 PM)

Last person will be annihilated by the tribe of duck.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Tuesday at 7:01 PM)

The last person does not understand the power of the Cubing Hamsters.


----------



## Running for cube (Tuesday at 7:42 PM)

The last person doesn’t realize that he’s alone in this battle.


----------



## Garf (Tuesday at 10:12 PM)

d--- said:


> Last person is obviously so insecure that he is emotionally damaged by a critique of his activity


The last person pressured me into changing my profile picture.


----------



## d--- (Tuesday at 10:13 PM)

Last person didn't change his profile picture at request


----------



## Running for cube (Tuesday at 10:13 PM)

Last two people don’t understand insults.


----------



## d--- (Tuesday at 10:18 PM)

Last person doesn't understand the velocity of the matter


----------



## Garf (Tuesday at 11:08 PM)

The last person has a profile picture of a duck that weighs more than their mom.


----------



## d--- (Tuesday at 11:14 PM)

Last person can't talk seeing his profile pic eats so much


----------



## Garf (Tuesday at 11:19 PM)

d--- said:


> Last person can't talk seeing his profile pic eats so much


The last person's object in their profile picture hasn't been around as long as the object in my profile picture.


----------



## d--- (Tuesday at 11:40 PM)

Last person fails to comprehend the size of my object


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 1:05 PM)

Last person fails to understand that the rubber duck actually weighs less than their mother.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Yesterday at 3:01 PM)

Garf said:


> The last person's object in their profile picture hasn't been around as long as the object in my profile picture.


Last person failed to know that the rubber duck has actually existed longer than Garfield has.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Yesterday at 5:01 PM)

last person keeps insulting himself


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Yesterday at 5:06 PM)

Last person should read more carefully so that he understands that I was insulting different people


----------



## Arcanist (Yesterday at 5:23 PM)

Last person is not following the rules of the thread.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Yesterday at 5:35 PM)

Last person thinks that last person cares about rules


----------



## Running for cube (Yesterday at 6:15 PM)

Last person clearly doesn’t care about rules by how much he posts.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Yesterday at 6:31 PM)

Last person is correct.


----------



## Arcanist (Yesterday at 6:39 PM)

Last person keeps on forgetting to insult the last person


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Yesterday at 7:03 PM)

last person is stickler for rules


----------



## Garf (Yesterday at 7:50 PM)

The last person declared war against an honest society.


----------



## d--- (Yesterday at 10:32 PM)

Last person ate all the other hampsters


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Today at 1:22 AM)

Last person is correct.


----------



## d--- (Today at 1:33 AM)

Last person needs to be eaten by @Garf


----------



## Garf (Today at 5:19 AM)

d--- said:


> Last person needs to be eaten by @Garf


The last person doesn't understand the relationship between me and rodents, specifically mice.
Mice are too cute/gross to eat, and once I even gave one a free house for playing an act in front of Jon.


----------

